#ubuntu-discuss 2012-11-01
<d1gital> oh look, -discuss is still a ghost town
<d1gital> well here's something to discuss:  apache released a security update, version 2.2.23 a month ago.  what's holding up the ubuntu package?  granted, it's not a huge security hole, but it IS a security hole, and it looks bad on an audit report.
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-10-30
<feros> Umm, did I get the correct channel for technical problems?
<k1l> its #ubuntu for ubuntu support feros
<feros> tnx <3
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-10-31
<samgabbay> #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-10-28
<justin_pizza> is this a good channel to ask about setting up zen on 14.04?
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-26
<DosTuMai> http://i.4cdn.org/wsg/1445336999332.webm
<DosTuMai> Slight musical interlude. =P
<daftykins> it's like every current pop song
<DosTuMai> xD
<TJ-> That was interesting, seeing how far I could get in the -server rescue shell, to install a package manually.
<daftykins> :)
<TJ-> I'm going to see if I can further, when I have time. Create a small script to replace what dpkg does
<Bashing-om> ^^ Because inquiring minds want to know !
<TJ-> mkdir /test; cd /test; ar -x /cdrom/pool/main/s/smartmontools/smartmontools-$VERSION.deb; gunzip data.tar.gz; gunzip control.tar.gz; tar -xf data.tar; tar -xf control.tar;
<TJ-> .deb files are AR archive files, with two gzipped tar files inside. data has the package's files, control has the packaging info
<DosTuMai> More music: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCnI4lccUmQ
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Now that is pretty danged slick .. more than one way to skin a cat ( linux, many paths to an end) .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: still got to get it to run, that would only work if no libraries were required
<TJ-> I copied files into the root file-system too, from /test/usr/sbin/ to /usr/sbin/ for example
<TJ-> but then executing /usr/sbin/smartctl reported libselinux0 missing. Well that's a dependency, so I realised I'd have to have a script that reads the "Depends:" line from the 'control' file, iterate each dependency, and extract/copy-into-place, too
<Bashing-om> man who knows his tools .
<daftykins> lot of work though ;)
<TJ-> daftykins: indeed; but interesting that if you're in a tight spot all is not lost
<TJ-> What a great name for a Lego spokesman: Roar Rude Trangbaek !
<Bashing-om> TJ-: ^^ indeed it is .. but where in the world did that pop up from ?
<daftykins> XD
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I was reading a BBC article about the Chinese artist Ai WeiWei, being refused a bulk supply of bricks by Lego because they judged his artwork to be a political statement
<TJ-> see http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-34630829
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Oh Yes ! This I too must see .
<TJ-> Why doesn't Firefox have a "you have far too many tabs open, do you know there's 150!?" button?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Now if only the big arms companies/dealers had the same outlook as lego ! ( I do have 13 combat awards in 5 arenas )
<TJ-> Yeah, Make Lego not War!
<Bashing-om> I too have had it for this session . Let us all have more fun tomorrow .
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx mate
<lotuspsychje> about to breakfast here
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> hi JanC
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/superb-ubuntu-mate-gold-edition-proposed-by-user-video-495315.shtml#sgal_0
<lotuspsychje> cube+wobbly windows+gold nice nice
<lotuspsychje> if he gave me a $ for each time he says 'gold' i would be rich lol
<lotuspsychje> ioriaaaaaaa
<lotuspsychje> va bene?
<ioria> @a  vabien
<ioria> ça va bien
<lotuspsychje> bene bene
<ioria> :P
<lotuspsychje> ioria: just watched this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/superb-ubuntu-mate-gold-edition-proposed-by-user-video-495315.shtml#sgal_0
<ioria> let me see that
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon OerHeks :p
<OerHeks> hi lotuspsychje
<ioria> yeah...  it  looks  fascinating ..
<lotuspsychje> hi philipballew and BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje forgot ot add discuss after the upgrade last week
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: dont worry, we getting more crowdy here every day :p
<ioria> uhh  ...  the gold sparkles ,,,,
<lotuspsychje> ioria: not bad huh the compiz effects
<ioria> yep... captivating
<lotuspsychje> i love wobbly windows myself
<ioria> it's  the first setting i do
<ioria> like jelly fish
<lotuspsychje> yeah :p
<lotuspsychje> eyecandy ubuntu is rocknroll
<BluesKaj> used wobbly windows to impress my windows user friends
<lotuspsychje> yeah its very fun
<lotuspsychje> with 4 workspaces slides
<lotuspsychje> wobbly windows is an extra now unity-plugins-extras or something
<lotuspsychje> !info unity-plugins-extra
<ubot5> Package unity-plugins-extra does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !info unity-plugin-extras
<ubot5> Package unity-plugin-extras does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !find unity plugin
<ubot5> plugin is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<OerHeks> !info compiz-plugins-extra
<ubot5> compiz-plugins-extra (source: compiz): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.12.1+15.04.20150410.1-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 120 kB
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: tnx :p
<OerHeks> i flipped out the channel for that url
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> good evening daftykins
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> i've been lurking ;)
<daftykins> just been researching a graphics card and high resolution monitor for someone
<daftykins> you have to climb up the graphics card models quite some way before you get to a card that has displayport :/
<lotuspsychje> chipset and ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Chrissem: did you check shadow of mordor on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> linux gaming getting real nice
<Chrissem> y
<Chrissem> steam is doing alot
<lotuspsychje> if the gaming industry would be smart, they would release linux versions aswell
<daftykins> not really, it's too niche and a nightmare to look after :)
<lotuspsychje> one of these days something magic will happen for linux gaming,youl see :p
 * wileee dreams of the matrix life
 * lotuspsychje follows the white rabbit
<daftykins> my my, these ones that want a hand holding
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> why do we always get the bulldogs :p
<Chrissem> lotuspsychje: no not jet
<lotuspsychje> Chrissem: ?
<Chrissem> lotuspsychje: i never checked out shadow of mordor on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Chrissem: check trailer, its running on linux
<BluesKaj> Chrissem, LOTRO?
<daftykins> lord of the rabbits online
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> heh
<wileee> in a better scenario we help less and congratulate users who figure it out with the least or needed info, rather than hold hands or leave them fixed with no idea really how. ;)
<Chrissem> no i normaly play games on my windows box
<lotuspsychje> yeah lot of nice games on windows: virus
<Chrissem> :D
<daftykins> hrmm can't think why motaka is having such a hard time with a USB keyboard
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: should be working out of the box right
<lotuspsychje> if bios enabled usb mouse+keyboard
<daftykins> ja
<wileee> daftykins, That user has been having a problem of some sort for last couple of years, I think really young maybe, hard to say.
<wileee> some don't hang in the fix mindset
<daftykins> mmm, could be
<BluesKaj> been trying to convince wifey to switch her pc to linux , but she plays LOTRO and D&D which are Turbine games that aren't ported to linux yet
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats too bad
<daftykins> i dunno, i find it quite ridiculous if someone comes in and wants to play games with Linux still, i know it's changing but why make life harder for yourself :)
<wileee> I would want any game to run best is all, but I'm not a user
<daftykins> *nod*
<BluesKaj> yeah I'm not crazy about Wine either
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-and-ubuntu-councils-issue-joint-statement-495331.shtml
<lotuspsychje> good evening Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: o/ Hey .. I miss much while horizontal ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: its been pretty crowdy yes
<lotuspsychje> and lordievader upgraded to xenial :p
<lordievader> Not really what you call an 'upgrade' ;)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: i wonder what will change after 29 oct
<lordievader> In other news I broke my main workstation with a Qt update... -.-
<lotuspsychje> oh..
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: ' xenial ' ! Someone must lead the way . Wonder how the change from upstart to systemd is going to go . My biggests worry .
<lotuspsychje> yeah never tested systemd myself neither
<lotuspsychje> pretty curious how fast it will loadup on my ssd's
<lordievader> SDDM/Plasma is like Qt5.5 ain't Qt5.4! Crash!!
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: 14.04 is my work horse . No big hurry to upgrade to 16.04 .. but prior prudent planning to prevent piss poor performance !
<lordievader> You'd think it would be somewhat backwards compatible.
<Bashing-om> lordievader: Yuk .. once more .. coping with version control .
<lotuspsychje> its raining again in #ubuntu-release
<OerHeks> raining cats & dogs & werewolfs?
<lotuspsychje> lol and groundhogs and squirrels yes
<OerHeks> complete Shuttleworth-ZOO ?
<lotuspsychje> haha
<OerHeks>                        6bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<OerHeks> = protest from Drabber
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> Thy shall not sit with ya tail on the keyboard!
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: your protesting against the big top god?
<lotuspsychje> loool
<OerHeks> He is seeking attention when my fingers run over the keyboard
<lotuspsychje> :p
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  are you pregnant?
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust, EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-and-ubuntu-councils-issue-joint-statement-495331.shtml
<lotuspsychje> oops wrong paste
<lotuspsychje> \ MOOOO                              /
<lotuspsychje>  ------------------------------------
<lotuspsychje>         \   ^__^
<lotuspsychje>          \  (oo)\_______
<lotuspsychje>             (__)\       )\/\
<lotuspsychje>                 ||----w |
<lotuspsychje>                 ||     ||
<lotuspsychje> set this channel to your favorites \
<lotuspsychje> \ MOOOO
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: im having a xenial baby in 9 months
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, are you the father?
<lotuspsychje> loool
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Are you aware of similar ? In terminal ' apt-get moo ' .
<lotuspsychje> wow thats new!
<lotuspsychje> looks like a birdcow
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: A moo is good to releive the stress .
 * lotuspsychje looks up the sky to find some stress
<lordievader> \o/ downgrade of qt went faster than expected :D
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: back up n running now?
<lordievader> Looks like it.
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/10/xiaomi-laptop-2016-launch
<lotuspsychje_> nitenite to all
<daftykins> what is '10x' o0
<OerHeks> 10 kisses perhaps
<daftykins> hehe, nasty ;)
<OerHeks> watch out for the flu
<daftykins> yep and colds at this time of year!
<OerHeks> Not all the leaves have fallen here.
<OerHeks> And living near the coast gives soft weather, although it can be watercold
<daftykins> *nod*
<OerHeks> Walking outside shorter than 20 minutes harms the health of my dog. jippie
<daftykins> you will be hardened against the weather :D
<daftykins> lol 3GB install bloated, make me laugh these users
<TJ-> It is!
<TJ-> 80MB is a nice minimal install
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> for a server? :D
<TJ-> Yeah, don't need much, especially for VM instances
<daftykins> that's not really what i had in mind
<TJ-> kernel, minimal libraries, daemon service :)
<daftykins> i was thinking standard ubuntu desktop
<TJ-> Oh :)
<TJ-> There's a lot of cruft gets installed along the way these days
<daftykins> but when you know Windows you don't consider <4GB bloat :D
<TJ-> True!
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<daftykins> hallo thar, how do?
<pauljw> good thanks, and you?
<daftykins> mmm not bad ta :) little bit of newbie overload in multiple channels today though
<pauljw> :)
<OerHeks> rookies
<TJ-> I stayed away :)
<OerHeks> I haven't even upgraded yet.
<pauljw> I'm waiting for 16.04
<TJ-> Aside from all the regressions that have bit me, I'm finding 15.10 reasonable.
<pauljw> good to hear  :)
<daftykins> LTS \o/
<daftykins> also on server only, makes life easy ;)
<pauljw> yeah, I'm not that adventurous to need the latest version of everything.  prefer stable.
<daftykins> i get annoyed enough with the regular kernel updates
<daftykins> i should probably learn how ksplice works at some point
<pauljw> kernel updates have bitten me a couple of times, nothing serious.
<pauljw> discovered that I had inadvertently selected "proposed" updates and that caused my system to use a kernel that caused a boot issue.  I have since unselected those updates and hope to avoid future problems.
<daftykins> nasty!
<daftykins> "dear pauljw we propose to break your install!" :D
<pauljw> :)
<TJ-> ksplice is dead
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-27
<daftykins> o rly
<TJ-> since 4.0 we have livepatch, with kpatch userspace tools, which is a merger of kgraft and kpatch
<daftykins> ah, well it'll take until April for that to reach me then :)
<pauljw> gnite all
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<TJ-> Wooo Hoo :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> (that was the Huskies :)
<lotuspsychje> travnewmatic: good afternoon
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \O . Slow day .. You be early ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: just watched some movies, early evening yes :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: With the hurricane south of us (way south) .. for several days has been raining here .. Good excuse to remain before the monitor .
<lotuspsychje> wow hurrican oO
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: lets hope it remains small
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: This was back Sunday .. Hit Mexico ( and Texas) real hard .
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-development-has-started-495377.shtml
<lotuspsychje> rocknroll!!!
<TJ-> Errr, started the moment Wily was released :D
<daftykins> ^ :>
<daftykins> the employees can't just go to work and get drunk after release day ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> I think some of them are permanently drunk based on some of the code I read :P
<daftykins> 8D
<TJ-> la la la la
<daftykins> tralala
<daftykins> 'tis firmly the time of year where my lap is fought over by my laptop and cat ;)
<lotuspsychje> ioriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ioria> lotusssssssssssssssssssss
<daftykins> daftyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ioria> lol ... have you heard  about that  15 years old kid in  UK  ?
<ioria> he hackered Talk Talk
<daftykins> mmm
<ioria> belfast
<ioria> http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/news/northern-ireland/talktalk-hack-police-arrest-teenager-15-in-northern-ireland-34143245.html
<lotuspsychje> whats talk talk
<lotuspsychje> wow
<ioria> he asked for a ransom to give back the data   :þ
<lotuspsychje> wileee: good evening
<wileee> hello, coffee'd up and ready to go
<lotuspsychje> ioria: thats crazy
<ioria> yeah
<TJ-> Allegedly; the police haven't said why specifically that person was arrested
<ioria> right, Habeas  Corpus
<daftykins> the times they are a-changin', used to be teens did honourable things like crack DVD encryption, now it's going for companies ;)
<ioria> ^_^
<lotuspsychje> the whole world is hacked
<daftykins> yip
<lotuspsychje> how many b0tnets would exist...
<OerHeks> A good botnet protects you from malware :-D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> still chuckling at mac owners getting those scam calls now
 * lotuspsychje takes out his wallet to 0day rent-a-botnet
<OerHeks> heh, see #ubuntu lotuspsychje ...
<lotuspsychje> LOL
<lotuspsychje> speaking of the devil...
<daftykins> what happened :o
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: <postman> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com OR irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<daftykins> oh neat
<lotuspsychje> just got my wallet ready
<lotuspsychje> and they come for me
<Bashing-om> ^^ 'they' smell the blood of an open wallet . LOL
<ioria> nite
<TJ-> That's not hacking, that's cracking, and from what we heard of the response from TalkTalk board-level executives, they thoroughly deserved it
<TJ-> "We don't know if the data was encrypted" - that was 48 hours after the news broke
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> then later "well we didn't legally have to!"
<TJ-> Looked to me like a bunch of non-knowledge MBAs were running a highly technical ISP
<TJ-> Right. But I'd like to see their faces when PCI compliance come calling to revoke their authority to take credit cards
<daftykins> oh i mean it as a negative too, for sure
<TJ-> I know :D
<TJ-> Irony was they advertised for a chief security 'officer' the week before
<TJ-> I'd give that job to the 15 YO, if that person were responsible for the breach
<daftykins> :)
<TJ-> poacher-turned-gamekeeper... best ploy ever
<TJ-> That's why cops get away with so much; they think like the criminals
<daftykins> US ones *are* the criminals ;)
<TJ-> Racketeering organisations :)
<TJ-> On a totally different note... as I may have mentioned I've been comtemplating joing the Kubuntu dev team to give it a push now J.R. and others have left/are leaving... today I decided not to, but for a reason that speaks volumes about that project. Another dev was asking how to package a tool that requires at least a particular version of the kernel (due to a system IOCTL being needed)
<daftykins> is that a bit too basic - and so a sign of what you'd be babysitting?
<TJ-> I suggested adding a patch to the package that checks for the IOCTL at run-time and tells the user if it isn't there, and what to do about. One of the existing senior devs then said "we don't apply patches unless upstream approve them" so I said, so put it in the Ubuntu packaging, and the response was "we don't do that"
<daftykins> erk
<daftykins> probably why a guy i know went to work on debian instead XD
<TJ-> In other words, Kubuntu bases of Ubuntu (which carries thousands of such patches in the packaging to address distro-user-specific improvements) but all they do is repackage upstream KDE code with ZERO fixups for Kubuntu
<TJ-> I asked "why?" and got no response
<wileee> TJ-, run is my advice, ; 0
<wileee> the ku and ubu has been going on enough even I'm aware of it as an outsider consumer
<TJ-> wileee: right... I've been shadowing and helping out with advice for over 6 months since I use it and have the expertise they're lacking, but I'm not interested is simply (re)packaging - that's boring stuff
<wileee> TJ-, Yeah, you have the skills to help for sure and the patience I would think, group work is tough.
<TJ-> There are several willing recent new devs but its pretty clear they lack any real understanding of Debian packaging in depth, or engineering process
<wileee> bummer
<TJ-> I asked, a few days ago, where the documentation is on the Kubuntu processes, aside from what I've picked up on IRC, and was told "well then you have as much as there is"
<TJ-> That, to me, is not the way to attract competent devs, if they're going to be spending a lot of time trying to figure out the processes, the servers to manage, which repos to pull from, push to, how to control the continuous integration system, etc, etc.
<lotuspsychje> nitenite fellas
<TJ-> seems to be a lot botnet spam tonight
<OerHeks> lotus to bed, i hope it stops now.
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> wallet closed!
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-28
<wileee> TJ-, Thanks for explaining the dependency fun we have, I knew I could not make it truly clear to them.
<TJ-> I'm still a bit cloudy on it sometimes, just when I think I know what is going on something jumps out
<TJ-> I make a lot of use of "apt-cache {depends,rdepends}" and also "debfoster" which helps visualise the dependency graphs
<Bashing-om> ^^ then there is also 'rmadison' .
<TJ-> Yes, which generates listings that match the archive format
<wileee> never really needed so far than to understand you're first abcd analogy, heh, works for me but I know it's complex
<TJ-> apt has the concept of auto-installed vs manual installs. Something is auto-installed if it came in via being depended upon by some other package. That dependency tree could be arbitarily deep, so A > B > C > D, D is installed due to C, which is installed due to B, which is installed due to A. A is manually installed (specifically asked for by the user) the others are auto-installed and therefore
<TJ-> candidates for autoremove
<TJ-> However, there might also have been B > X > D , so removing C shouldn't make D a candidate for auto-remove
<TJ-> That's where it gets complicated and confusing
<TJ-> On this note, is why when moving installed package lists between systems/releases, I always suggest using 'debfoster' not 'dpkg --get-selections' because debfoster only lists those packages manually installed, and therefore when those are installed on a target system the auto-install dependency is recreated. With "dpkg --set-selections" every package is set to manually installed and that graph is
<TJ-> lost, and so autoremove cannot work
 * daftykins 's brain explodes
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> Ain't packaging great!?
<Bashing-om> ^ However, there was a time before 'dpkg' and package manager . ouch !
<daftykins> heh yeah i don't know if i'd ever be truly bored enough to try an LFS install ;)
<TJ-> Yeah, installing was fun back then
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-daily-build-now-available-for-download-495391.shtml
<lotuspsychje> hi ruenoak
<ruenoak> hello how are you
<lotuspsychje> fine fine
<Ben64> popey: so when do we get new kernels without rebooting
<popey> -> #ubuntu-kernel :)
<Ben64> hey you're not even there
<lotuspsychje> good evening from xenial
<wileee> morning here on deh west coast
<wileee> not on but from
<lotuspsychje> hi wileee
<wileee> got my nasty folgers quick mix coffee, stuff is horrible
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> wileee: there is also regular coffe you know :p
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, xenial.  meh.  the name just is not growing on me.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: lolll, get aquinted with the squirells
<EriC^^> xenial.. sounds very metropolitan heterosexual type of thing
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> No LSB modules are available.
<lotuspsychje> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Description:	Ubuntu Xenial Xerus (development branch)
<lotuspsychje> Release:	16.04
<lotuspsychje> Codename:	xenial
<lotuspsychje> lol EriC^^
<EriC^^> nice
<wileee> ah metrosexual
<EriC^^> yeah, that's the word ;)
<cfhowlett> screw it.  next series: starwars names.  first stop: P:  Pragmatic Palpatine.
<wileee> what ever that is lol
<lotuspsychje> thats when you have sex in the metro?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: much better name :p
<EriC^^> wileee: you know, the guys that are hetero but like to say words starting with a zzz
<Ben64> didn't know 16.04 iso was ready
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: im on daily
<Ben64> yeah i found it
<EriC^^> it waz zooo delizouzzzz
<Ben64> cmon internet, download faster
<Ben64> so slow :(
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: sudo do-release-upgrade -d from wily does also the trick
<wileee> lol, ah, I see them daily in portlandia the hipters
<wileee> hipsters*
<Ben64> 3d045a|OK  |    23MiB/s|isos/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<Ben64> there we go
<lotuspsychje> yayyy
<cfhowlett> "Hirstute Hipsters" ...
<wileee> heh
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you should brainstorm next release codename mate
<cfhowlett> Hey, if they'd only let me ...
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ok now lemme get a nice wall here instead of those horrible wily ones :p
<EriC^^> yeah wily walls ... *shakes head*
<Ben64> 16.10 Yummy Yak
<EriC^^> haha, i was looking at adjectives and animals too
<EriC^^> yak -> https://dspace.library.colostate.edu/bitstream/10217/54408/1/Garst_18848.jpg
<Ben64> i can't find any other animal that isn't "Yellow-*"
<Ben64> so yak it is
<Ben64> i guess it could go legendary though
<Ben64> Yummy Yatagarasu
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Ben64> already had jackalope
<wileee> heh yak is yummie in some area, specially with a nice white wine garlic butter sauce
<wileee> I think some people eat the yak is all
<lotuspsychje> in tibet probably
<wileee> not that there's anything wrong with that, yeah tibet I think
<cfhowlett> yak.  wine.  garlic butter.  hmmmm.
<lotuspsychje> and some xerus with xenial sauce desert
<wileee> yak is probably gamey a little light huh
<cfhowlett> Fabulous Fava / Chivalrous Chianti
<lotuspsychje> magnificent merlot
<cfhowlett> Monomaniacal Mark
<lotuspsychje> wahaha
<lotuspsychje> one day he will join here incognito...
<Ben64> hungry hippo :(
<lotuspsychje> my god, webbrowser-app goes fast on xenial
<EriC^^> which kernel does it have?
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ uname -a
<lotuspsychje> Linux R00TB0X 4.2.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 8 15:35:06 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> softpedia announces 4.3 for xenial
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-to-be-powered-soon-by-linux-kernel-4-3-rc7-495416.shtml
<EriC^^> nice
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: afternoon
<TJ-> hey ho :)
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: do-release-upgrade -d did the trick from wily tnx
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, right , seems Xenial is relatively stable, moreso than Wily was in early days. Probly because plasma 5 was still so unstable for us KDE users
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: yeah i already like it right now :p
<BluesKaj> is ubuntu using mir exclusively yet , no more X11?
<lotuspsychje> i think in 16.10 BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> unity 8 and mir
<BluesKaj> right , I may try it out when the time comes
<TJ-> The 16.04 archive is basically the 15.10 archive right now
<TJ-> Package: unity .... "Version: 7.3.2+15.10.20151016-0ubuntu1"
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> !info unity
<ubot5> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.2+15.04.20150420-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1569 kB, installed size 6736 kB
<BluesKaj> well, gonna speed up my old pc with this when it arrives Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E250B/AM)
<lotuspsychje> nice nice BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> gona rocknroll
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, oh noooo .. too fast man
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> and you will need a converter kit 2.5 " <> 3.5 "
<BluesKaj> yup i have one OerHeks
<BluesKaj> included in the order
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, and i missed the sounds of the hardware .. tip: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy_RHdE7zsc
<BluesKaj> yeah , my old HDD is making odd buzzing noises, hope I can dd the partitons to the ssd before the hdd dies
<TJ-> BluesKaj: if in doubt, use ddrescue not dd
<BluesKaj> this pc is 2008 vintage
<BluesKaj> TJ-, yeah thanks, I'll keep that in mind
<BluesKaj> it quiets down after about 10 mins ..weird
<TJ-> BluesKaj: that suggests the spindle is wearing out
<BluesKaj> yeah, bearing
<lotuspsychje> http://oi68.tinypic.com/sm4z0g.jpg
<BluesKaj> no biggie, it's the drive with 16.04 ands 14.04 ...all the media and family stuff is on a newer less used drive
<lotuspsychje> my old old AMD3200+ with 8gig transcend SSD 64bit Xenial
<lotuspsychje> rocketfast
<BluesKaj> this is an HP amd 5200+ dual core cpu with 6G Ram so i'm hoping the new ssd speeds things up some
<lotuspsychje> sure mate
<lotuspsychje> the 850 is a bomb
<BluesKaj> price was right
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: let me know if you got it up n runing ill share you ssd tweaks
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: also make sure your firmware is up to latest before you install
<BluesKaj> cool , lotuspsychje thanks ..supposed to arrive on Monday
<lotuspsychje> great
<BluesKaj> wife has the same pc and she's a gamer ...thinking an ssd might help her pc as well
<lotuspsychje> it surely will :p
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: what kind of games she in?
<BluesKaj> W7 tho...afraid of Linux, but her games are aturbine and they haven' t ported toi linux
<wileee> an ssd on my old dualcore atom, toshiba laptop makes it run very nice
<BluesKaj> Turbine , LOTRO and DDO
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: did you see shadow of mordor on linux?
<lotuspsychje> lookin nicely on steam
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, yes, i mentioned it to wifey ..she's probly gonna check it out
<lotuspsychje> wileee: wich brand?
<wileee> lotuspsychje, crucial m4
<lotuspsychje> wileee: your the one on arch right?
<wileee> 256 gigs nah
<lotuspsychje> wileee: wich distro
<wileee> ubuntu and W10, I've run all major OS those though
<lotuspsychje> cool
<wileee> The windows I don;t really need now, was fer college, lol
<lotuspsychje> thats for each one to decide, no judgement here
<wileee> ;)
<BluesKaj> W10 didn't do much for me, stayed with W7 on it's own hdd rescued from a pc with a dead mobo
<wileee> I mentioned this before, but when I returned to school just happened to get ubuntu never had a computer before so it seems like home really
<BluesKaj> wileee, interesting, linux from the start :-)
<TJ-> After years with Windows, Linux was like coming home, as well
<wileee> I knew no better
<TJ-> I starte before Windows was a thing, so I've gone full-circle
<BluesKaj> think most of us were windows ppl
<TJ-> s/starte/started/
<TJ-> I still remember Windows 1.0 on an Apricot Zen PC
<TJ-> Tiling; no overlapping windows, max 16 colors :)
<BluesKaj> started with pcs on the job , never thought a home pc was in my future till the internet became available
 * lotuspsychje enables wobbly windows on xenial, if i fall away compiz needs reb00t
<wileee> the wobbly cube was cool at one time
<TJ-> New toys :)
<wileee> however many sides you could fit
<TJ-> eventually folks realise they're distracting
<wileee> it's like watching the moth at the light, you root for them but know their fate, a total waste of time
<TJ-> I've got KDE5 here, white-on-black colour scheme. amazing how much more usuable it is without all the distractions and especially without glaring white background colour for windows
<TJ-> There goes lotuspsychje ... out that wobbly window!
<BluesKaj> I think my Windows user friends were most with Linux desktop tricks was the pager/virtual desktops and cube animation
<BluesKaj> impressed that is
<lotuspsychje> wobbly active :p
<TJ-> One thing I've noticed over the years... those folks that spend hours/days with desktop themes... and I ask them "but once you open a program window you can't see any of it, so what *good* is it!?
<TJ-> >>> There goes lotuspsychje ... out that wobbly window!
<lotuspsychje> will compiz still be active on MIR?
<lotuspsychje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/293718/can-we-use-compiz-or-kwin-on-mir
<lotuspsychje> seems like not
<JanC> impossible
<BluesKaj> I use a pretty plain jane theme ,. but I still like blue titlebars and marble colours, easy on the eyes
<JanC> well, in theory you could run it on a full-screen XMir maybe
<lotuspsychje> JanC: does that mean no more compiz effects on mir?
<JanC> once that works reliable
<JanC> lotuspsychje: obviously
<JanC> there will be some other effects, I guess
<lotuspsychje> so, they took away my bottom dock on gnome, now they take away my wobbly windows sniff
<JanC> you can always run Compiz on Xorg
<lotuspsychje> lets see what the future will bring
<TJ-> "convergence" according to Canonical
<JanC> Compiz+Mate+Xorg will keep working for some time
<lotuspsychje> yeah that mate gold edition video is nice lol
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/superb-ubuntu-mate-gold-edition-proposed-by-user-video-495315.shtml
<JanC> BluesKaj: virtual desktops have existed on Windows since the 1990s  ;)
<TJ-> Mir is just the display server, its whats on top controls the 'bling'. It looks like multi-monitor will lose out in a  big way if xorg is deprecated
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: sounds like a lot of work
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: multi-monitor is straightforward if it is designed in from the start. The problem is most design was done with a phone as the target
<JanC> TJ-: I thought multi-monitor is partially implemented in Mir now?
<TJ-> JanC: partially, maybe, but not usable in anything but simple single-GPU, dual-monitor scenarios
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: yeah ubuntu-touch has alot of influence these days
<JanC> TJ-: although maybe what I read was about a branch being merged into the main repo, so that might not be available unless you compile from source  :)
<TJ-> A good multi-monitor experience means the WM/DE and applications MUST be able to know about the GPU/monitor layout and work with it. Most of the multi-monitor issues are because that data is no available to them. E.g. on KDE5, it will run across multiple X-screens with multiple GPUs and monitors, but the kwin/plasma support is broken and so plasma will ignore its own saved settings for the per-screen
<TJ-> config it wrote, and cursor on anything but the primary X screen is the Xserver default X not a pointer
<TJ-> currently, 14.04 with KDE4 is the best supporter of such configs
<TJ-> If I start KDE5 on my 3-GPU, 6-monitor, 4 X screen config I can only use/work with the first 2 X screens... greeter gets lost, lock screen doesn't, cursor disappears if I move it to X screen 2+, and the list goes on
<TJ-> eeek! best run the dogs whilst the rain has stopped!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> or someone gonna get soaked
<BluesKaj> we have the remnanats of the patricia hurricane passing over atm, some rain so far , but not much wind
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lotuspsychje> !info tweepy
<ubot5> Package tweepy does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> johnny_linuxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<johnny_linux> woohoo
<lotuspsychje> lol
<johnny_linux> vue vel tell us
<lotuspsychje> yes!
 * johnny_linux is on the telly , brb
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: did you see my tinypic xenial wally :p
<EriC^^> nope
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: can you scroll up and paste to me plz im on another machine :p
<TJ-> Grief! I read that as tiny xenial willy!
<lotuspsychje> loool
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: if i had a pic of that, it would be too small to show you :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: [14:58] <lotuspsychje> http://oi68.tinypic.com/sm4z0g.jpg
<lotuspsychje> got it
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: you need a bigger camera :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: howso
<TJ-> "Objects in the viewfinder may appear larger than in reality"
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: its a 24" display too =p
<TJ-> Not saying another word!
<lotuspsychje> good evening daftykins
<daftykins> heya!
<TJ-> God's here!
<daftykins> so help you all if i were a deity, my my
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje kneels down for the irc gods
<TJ-> You don't have to be omniesscent or whatever, part-time will do
<daftykins> ah ok
<TJ-> As long as you can conjure up decent chips :)
<daftykins> mmm chips
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> annoyingly my nearest supermarket has stopped stocking crinkle cut mccain oven chips :(
<lotuspsychje> slice few potatoes yourself :p
<daftykins> i'm doing an android phone upgrade today for my mum, just discovered it's going from nanoSIM to micro, so that's going to need a new one from the telco... and her password list doesn't work with the google account
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<TJ-> Those aren't real chips!
<daftykins> essentially fallen at all the hurdles i could apart from charging the thing ;)
<TJ-> Only mud-laden potatoes fresh out the sack are genuine :D
<daftykins> crikey, that's too tall an order for this part-time deity
<TJ-> Is that getting larger - SIM-wise?
<daftykins> yeah
<lotuspsychje> in our country, the seagulls found a chips-factory and travel from the sea to eat them in the trash outside
<daftykins> i can however give you infinite virtual cookies from ubottu? :)
<lotuspsychje> just to say how good it can be
<TJ-> daftykins: I kept the outer part of the SIM/micro/nano holder I got last time, just in case I ever needed to use it in a backup device. Saved me a couple of times so far.
<daftykins> this new one (LG G4) has a screen brighter than the sun
<daftykins> TJ-: yep, i do that for standard SIM -> micro, but this is the first handset i've encountered that is micro - our telco supplies them like that with no frame pieces i think
<daftykins> and my mum is certainly not going to have one lying around
<TJ-> Nowadays if you can pick up a PAYG SIMcard at a newsagent,etc, you can punch out the old nano part and insert yours
<daftykins> i feel a bit iffy about those frame pieces if i'm honest, rather see a reliable method for the sake of the telco being <100m from my front door :D
<daftykins> we don't have UK telcos though so you can't get those in shops i don't think
<TJ-> Ahhh, of course.
<TJ-> Not even for island visitors ?
<daftykins> i think i've seen really cheap pay as you go handset kits, but mmm
<daftykins> folk mostly have to go to the telco shops on the high-street by me
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/mycroft-ai-already-working-on-linux-desktops-integration-has-started-495433.shtml
<lotuspsychje> LG call daftykins's mom
<daftykins> i've tried calling the home line twice now to no avail :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<johnny_linux> LG order a hillary for prison T shirt on Amazon
<wileee> and the bernie for emperor
<johnny_linux> cheeeit
<lotuspsychje> lol
<johnny_linux> the newest word is, bruce wants to go back to being a man
<TJ-> The problem with all voice-recognition is it only works well in quiet environments with single-focus
<lotuspsychje> Snappy spider, go get some beer from wallmarket
<johnny_linux> lol
<lotuspsychje> where will all these 'things' lead us :p
<johnny_linux> LG back away from the Obama Phone
<BluesKaj> Bradley Cooper for US Senator ;-)
<wileee> pres election candidates look, wait, 'putting on the tinfoil hat' like a psych god a bad control on the population
<wileee> good*
<johnny_linux> heh, george nory just said he may run
<BluesKaj> heh, george will probly nominate aliens, ghost chasers, devil worshippers etc for his cabinet
<daftykins> be really nice if this channel were the only one where US politics wasn't on topic :(
<BluesKaj> ridiculous show that coast to coast...anything goes there
<daftykins> i know it's hard for US folk to remember there's a world outside sometimes :P
<johnny_linux> get this, he said, he would pick condelesia rice for vice
<lotuspsychje> lol http://www.deviantart.com/art/Xubuntu-hit-break-windows-10-568747619
<TJ-> Yeah, this channel is for discussing South African togetherness :)
<johnny_linux> BluesKaj,  its entertainment for the publically schooled masses
<BluesKaj> daftykins, didn't you know the rest of us don't matter to the US
<daftykins> ;)
<BluesKaj> try living beside them like we Canadians do
<johnny_linux> aboot
<BluesKaj> abawt
<TJ-> Did you see the BBC news article (scare story!) about Russian submarines observed diving on deep-sea fibre-optic cable entries into the USA. Part of me is willing them to actually cut them all :D
<johnny_linux> ya
<daftykins> hahaha
<daftykins> i'd imagine we'd get a lot fewer trolls in #ubuntu ;)
<TJ-> Nice to see the USA worrying about the same things they've been doing to others for several years now
<johnny_linux> it isnt any diff when the cables were cut and (nudge nudge wink wink) spliced back together
<daftykins> actually that can be detected with fibre :P
<TJ-> I was also laughing at the interview with the Deputy-director NSA, where he said there needs to be an international agreement on cyber-hacking due to the alleged Chinese/Russian/other attacks on USA Gov/commerical entities ... I thought, yeah, tell to the Iranians and their Uranium centrifuges after Stuxnet virus!
<TJ-> daftykins: passive fibre intercepts (which is what they do now) cannot be detected since there is no breach
<johnny_linux> dun dun dun
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> TJ-: hmm that can really cope with multimode fibre o0
<TJ-> daftykins: the papers I've read on it demonstrate it can be, and remarkably easy once the cable protectors and so on have been removed
<daftykins> crikey
<TJ-> That stuff is common in datacentres already; the advance (if any) is in doing it from the sheath
<TJ-> Yurk! It's time for dinner, I forgot all about it been immersed in coding
<lotuspsychje> bon apetit
<TJ-> om yom yom
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> btw johnny_linux, have you ever really listened to our Canadian accent, we have several regional accents just like most English speaking countries do, so your response is stereotypical, most likely from listening to your media.
<daftykins> mmm 8pm already
<lotuspsychje> i love french canadian accents
<BluesKaj> we don't ;-)
<BluesKaj> I have to listen to them everyday
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> had a goo laugh with that movie bon cop bad cop
<BluesKaj> we had a prime minister who was unintelligable in 2 languages
<BluesKaj> :-)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-64bit-Development-branch-568865930
<lotuspsychje> there we go first xenial deviant :p
<BluesKaj> here's my plasma desktop on Xenial 16.04 with a view from our family cottage http://ibin.co/2KdTGsjlXjdL
<lotuspsychje> nice1 BluesKaj !
<lotuspsychje> nice n clean dock
<BluesKaj> the lake is actual impact crater around 3 billion yrs old
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> can you go dive there then?
<ghostin> what lake?
<BluesKaj> over 200M deep in places , some who drown are never recovered
<lotuspsychje> ghostin: <BluesKaj> here's my plasma desktop on Xenial 16.04 with a view from our family cottage http://ibin.co/2KdTGsjlXjdL
<BluesKaj> there's some misinformation on this wiki about the age of the crater, there's quite a debate about it in geological/scientific community, my Dad was in 3 billion yr old "camp"
<BluesKaj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Wanapitei
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: looks lovely enviroment
<BluesKaj> it's a nice area, but suburban sprawl is creeping in
<BluesKaj> I despise those ugly grey McMansions ppl build here these days
<BluesKaj> anyway it's been a long day for me, time to do other things ...take care
<wileee> help i've fallen and wokin up with my face on the computer screen
<lotuspsychje> looool
<lotuspsychje> thats the best for today wileee :p
<wileee> the user fir sure
<wileee> heh, users script link "you 'own' me $10 for viewing this"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> the 'idiot' is strong today
<lotuspsychje> loool
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: your gonna copy that zip or not!
<lotuspsychje> im out for today
<lotuspsychje> nite nite all
<pauljw> nite lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<pauljw> bbl
<daftykins> don't copy that floppy ~
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-29
<daftykins> seriously are we getting trolled by folk pretending to be idiots right now?
<daftykins> this guy can't scroll, the last one pasted his cat /etc/issue and still tries to lie about what he's running
<cfhowlett> well that kind of trolling does require a bit of thought so ... 1 point!
<daftykins> :D
<wileee> must be meds call
<cfhowlett> check the lunar cycle
<wileee> full moon here last night
<cfhowlett> ahhhhhhhhhhhh that explains much!
<daftykins> doh!
<wileee> have felt a bit vampeerish last couple of days
<cfhowlett> I still have my Ubuntu Satanic Edition wallpapers ...
<daftykins> just had that mjayk chewing me out in PM telling me how to be polite
<cfhowlett> if you're not pissing SOMEONE off, you're not doing your job!
<daftykins> hahaha
<wileee> heh, zactly, #ubuntu-bootcamp
<daftykins> perhaps i could be the rude drill instructor in there
<daftykins> "now listen here maggots, this is for *buntu... i don't wanna see any Mint, elementary or debian flash drives, understand?"
<wileee> ;)
<cfhowlett> you do that, I'll be samuel l. jackson.
<daftykins> deal!
<wileee> one of the best actor's around
<cfhowlett> daftykins, wahhh!  it's so hard!!!
<daftykins> yeah this one is a complete asshole
<cfhowlett> hey daftykins, he seems to really like your assistance
<daftykins> a little... too much
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> 'reboot into windows and out of my life'
<daftykins> think i know why nobody else was helping now :P
<cfhowlett> I had to /ignore.  too much bandwidth for too little ROI
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i think wileee's rule about guests is a good one
<cfhowlett> ??? explain
<daftykins> ignore them all :D
<cfhowlett> LOL.  okay then.
<wileee> heh
<daftykins> this Guest won't die
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> cfhowletttttttttttt
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: how are you today
<cfhowlett> hungry.  horny.  broke.  you?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> happy, coffee, irc
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-5-1-to-start-twice-as-fast-has-ms-office-2016-interoperability-495466.shtml
<lotuspsychje> alot of activity on libreoffice lately
<TJ-> Shot in the arm since it escaped Oracle
<cfhowlett> yep.  welcome activity.  still: outlook is the 800 pound gorilla locking in corporate IT departments.
<lotuspsychje> yeah and very vulnerable
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: how you like my xenial desktop :p http://lotuspsychje.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-64bit-Development-branch-568865930
<cfhowlett> !!!
<cfhowlett> Halo?
<lotuspsychje> somthing like that :p
<cfhowlett> OK, I'm jealous, lotuspsychje.   where do I find 16.04 images?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: are you on 15.10?
<cfhowlett> 14.04 but this is for my vbox
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i did sudo do-release-upgrade -d from wily
<cfhowlett> cool
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<cfhowlett> wiley ubuntustudio cloning now ...
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: doesnt work from trusty
<cfhowlett> wiley
<cfhowlett> I have wiley studio in vbox
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> xenial studio in a bit :p
<TJ-> xenial is only wily with a different name right now
<cfhowlett> understood
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: when will first updates start to come?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: 31dec its alpha, will something happen before then?
<TJ-> First operation is to clone the 15.10 archive to 16.04. Check. Then prepare the tooling changes (gcc, python version (now default 3.5 I think). Check. Then start imports and syncs from Debian
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: toolchain happenes already right
<TJ-> Yes
<TJ-> Hence my "Check" as in Done
<lotuspsychje> yep
<TJ-> There's been some holdups due to problems with ARM64 builders I think, but not sure how protracted that was/is
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: so will updates start before 31dec alpha?
<TJ-> Thinking of Python code, grrr, there's a simple autoconnect add-on for weechat annoying me, only a few lines of code, but I cannot see how it is failing!
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: they'll be continuous from now on until feature freeze
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> so bit by bit, it will start acting as a xenial and loose the wily
<TJ-> right now it is stable since its 15.10... in a day or so there will be a lot of breakage
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> looking forward to :p
 * lotuspsychje is ready for bug hunting
<TJ-> I sometimes wish I could have a year WITHOUT bug hunting!
<cfhowlett> be vewwy, bewwy quiet.  lotuspsychje is hunting bugs.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> Ada has a lot to answer for! We could be hunting boogey-men!
<lotuspsychje> windows has tons of bugs aswell, but nobody hunts lol
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: they do, that was what I did before Linux, but it is 100x more frustrating without access to source-code, and if MS aren't interested you cannot get it fixed
<cfhowlett> windows doesn't have millions of rabid (zealous) fans and enemies.  Look at all the bandwidth that exploded when mark changed the icon orientation, for example.
<TJ-> I had to spend a lot of time and resources reverse-engineering code first, was expensive for clients and very time consuming
<TJ-> Within the developer community there is a LOT of push and shove when MS changes things, thats why Windows has so much backward compatibility built in that actually holds it back
<TJ-> API removal = user programs don't work. User cannot just recompile, has to buy latest version. Not happy. Bad Microsoft
<TJ-> That's why MS's own 0-day fixes are so fraught; the fix may also introduce a regression in well behaved applications :)
<TJ-> As one of the windows API devs once told me: "Windows is just layers of band aids now"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> No one knows what is cruft, what is vital, any more, so they just leave well alone :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: all ok?
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, doing ok here. Got coffee. What about you?
<lotuspsychje> at noon we gonna get ourselfs french frites :p
<lordievader> Nice, nice.
<lotuspsychje> i think ill have a mitraillete, you know what that is?
<lordievader> No.
<lordievader> Patatje oorlog?
<lotuspsychje> hum holdon
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: http://www.mora.be/inspiraties/mitraillette-hamburger-xl/
<TJ-> Grrr, you're making the Huskies drool!
<lordievader> Seems like a mismatch of things to me :P
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: loool
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: lolol im googling patatje oorlog, that seems a big mismatch for me :p
<lordievader> It is... Never had one.
<lordievader> TJ-: I think they are trying to tell you something....
<lordievader> :P
<TJ-> They are! My tummy is too
<TJ-> Flash has gone off around the farm and they haven't been fed yet, and the Huskies are getting impatient
<lordievader> So you guys can eat together! Go for it!
<lotuspsychje> i think cfhowlett is eating a cow right now, so hungry and silent
<cfhowlett> moo
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: you spend a fortune on dog dinner meals?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: how many pound of flesh those guys eat a day?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: only my feet :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> they're not too bad, they have 2 x 225g meal per day, plus scraps from human meals
<lotuspsychje> and how many dogs
<TJ-> over summer they get 250g whilst they're more active
<TJ-> 2 huskies, 1 collie
<TJ-> the collie has a bery high metabolism so gets more
<lotuspsychje> thats 1500g daily + half of your plates lol
<TJ-> Well, the licking-up saves on the dishwasher :)
<lotuspsychje> true :p
<TJ-> when they're not doing anything else the Huskies love just to curl up  on the sofa, or sun-bathe if its warm. The collie wants to chase things from 6am to midnight though
<lordievader> Do the huskies get annoyed at the collie at times?
<TJ-> No, they have 2 different behaviours. Silver was always playful and likes playing with Flash. Pepper was very reserved and aggressive to other dogs when we got her, but after Flash arrived he taught her how to play and she's mellowed quite a bit.
<lordievader> That is nice :)
<TJ-> Both Huskies are from a rescue center, adopted 6 months apart, and Flash turned up as a stray :)
<TJ-> They're my distraction and tonic from intense hours coding and so on
<lordievader> Like now, "Hungry, feed me!"
<TJ-> Right but they've had breakfast so they can wait!
<lordievader> They'll distract you until they get fed :P
<TJ-> they've fallen asleep again :)
<lordievader> Ah, they've gotten distracted themselves. :P
<TJ-> It's raining - they prefer to be curled up. It's fine - they want to run
<TJ-> Pepper has just been howling in her sleep :D
<lordievader> Good dreams?
<TJ-> Apparently... it sounds like someone laughing in their throat, starts me off giggling
<TJ-> I never manage to record it though, I really need to
<lordievader> I would like to hear that ;)
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-developers-preparing-for-a-possible-rebase-on-xenial-xerus-495470.shtml
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett:
<lotuspsychje> wb
 * Nicholas says hello
<lotuspsychje> hi Nicholas
<Nicholas> hello lotuspsychje
<cfhowlett> 17.10 will be a Yak but ... what KIND of Yak?
<cfhowlett> 16.10
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you sure?
<cfhowlett> Well, that's what Ms. Cleo told me so ...
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Nicholas> can i install ubuntu on windows x86 tablet?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<Nicholas> its an intel based tablet
<Nicholas> i mean it has 64 intel cpu
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu desktop runs on win8 based tablets, depending brand of course
<Nicholas> its a dell
<lotuspsychje> Nicholas: some brands might need tweaking
<Nicholas> do these windows tablet have bios or Efi?
<Nicholas> tablets*
<lotuspsychje> win8 is uefi
<Nicholas> i see
<lotuspsychje> johnny_linuxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<johnny_linux> woohoo
<johnny_linux> ahoy
<lotuspsychje> hi mate
<lotuspsychje> hows you today
<johnny_linux> gday
<johnny_linux> not bad. just gearing up to fix more junk tday
<lotuspsychje> :p
<johnny_linux> i love when customers do self repairs, then, ack like they dont know how it became (more) broke
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> johnny_linux: you employee at hardware pc?
<lotuspsychje> or own store?
<johnny_linux> i own my home biz, fix 2way radios ham/police/biz radio
<lotuspsychje> nice
<johnny_linux> its not bad, been here 30+ yrz, everyone knos
<lotuspsychje> im gonna start ubuntu biz from home
<lotuspsychje> still looking for proper house to work from
<johnny_linux> nice, my motto is, if it comes in with windoze, it leaves ubuntu, company policy.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> johnny_linux: how come a radio guy got hooked with linux?
<johnny_linux> long story short, back in 04 my w2k got hakt with best firewall, so i dled bsd 3.6 and got started there, then when ubuntu came out, i got  hookt
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<lotuspsychje> and still got home linux based firewall right now?
<johnny_linux> i said 2 myself, why didnt i do this 10 yrs ago
<lotuspsychje> oh well, whats time anyway :p
<johnny_linux> dling a firewall w/dialup wasnt my cup of tea
<lotuspsychje> never too late to opensource
<johnny_linux> exactly
<lotuspsychje> thats gonna be my spiritual purpose, convince ppl to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> i installed over 70 boxes with trusty by now
<johnny_linux> i have zero pblms when they see mine work
<johnny_linux> wow
<johnny_linux> very good
<lotuspsychje> and i didnt start my biz yet lol
<johnny_linux> i charge $100.00, totally install and config, turnkey
<lotuspsychje> nice
<johnny_linux> ok, time to get the ball & chain on, bbl, be cool my friend
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> cheers johnny_linux
<johnny_linux> ikonia needs to get a job
<lotuspsychje> lol
<johnny_linux> i bet he strip searches his kids when they come home from school
<lotuspsychje> !xenial
<ubot5> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> bbl movie time
<lotuspsychje> ioria: hello mate
<lotuspsychje> ioria: you have hexchat?
<ioria> hi
<lotuspsychje> wow 3 eol's in half n hour
<ioria> lotuspsychje, no, xchat ... i'm nostalgic
<lotuspsychje> ioria: add this chan to favorites :p
<ioria> ok
<lotuspsychje> ioria: xchat is become bad mate
<ioria> i know....
<ioria> i have  low res monitor... and hexchat  is not as  clearreading as xchat ....
<lotuspsychje> ok mate :p
<Nicholas> anyone know about cars?
<lotuspsychje> Nicholas: ##cars does
<lotuspsychje> but i warn you, their not very friendly
<Nicholas> i know
<Nicholas> they are really rude
<johnny_linux> i do
<johnny_linux> shoot
<johnny_linux> Nicholas,  i have 10 mins before i have to go
<Nicholas> well nothing , i was just wondering  why toyota landcruisers so ridiculously expensive
<johnny_linux> lol
<lotuspsychje> :p
<johnny_linux> back in the 60's when japan came out with toyota, they were 1/2 the price, the usa told them to jack it up to be competitive
<TJ-> They don't wear out, they're built to last, they're easy to service
<johnny_linux> they were
<TJ-> they still are; we have one on the farm and it takes a lot of stick
<Nicholas> after all its a modernized jeep
<Nicholas> one could buy a range rover or  mercedes for the same price
<johnny_linux> just keep your cooling sys clean and up to date, as, heat takes the life from the motor
<TJ-> Yes, RR doesn't do nearly as well
<BluesKaj> mercedes are ultra expensive to repair ...parts are ridiculusly expensive and then there's the labour cost
<TJ-> Yes; we're able to do most repairs ourselves on the LR
<TJ-> sorry, LC
<TJ-> we replaced the gearbox about 2 years ago, only took 1/2 a day
<johnny_linux> huh, pretty hard to kill a gearbox, unless it had a leak
<TJ-> depends on the kind of loads you try to make it pull :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: can you recall name of the intel bios option that can block install another Os?
<lotuspsychje> keep forgetting its name
<lotuspsychje> ive seen that option once on a medion desktop
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure I follow... I saw the discussion in #ubuntu, but that can't be a firmware issue if SO updates are apparently missing. Sounds to me like 2 installs side-by-side and 1 boots 1 time, and the other boots next, one gets the updates then boots to the 'old' one and confuses the user :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: not its not related to this user, just wondering its name
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: the only thing I can think of is the boot sector virus protection; but nothing in BIOS can prevent the OS accessing the HDD itself
<lotuspsychje> not it was called, intel something something
<lotuspsychje> a deep bios setting somewhere
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: are you thinking about the UEFI systems? Where the UEFI boot-loader exectuable has to be marked as 'trusted' in order to boot with it?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: it was something else then legacy/uefi or fastboot+secureboot
<lotuspsychje> and it was an uefi machine yes
<lotuspsychje> i need to start writing things down grrr
<TJ-> :D
<lotuspsychje> let me dig into medion akoya manuals
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<johnny_linux> lol poop
<ioria> !imgur
<daftykins> ? :)
<ioria> sorry
<daftykins> s'ok
<ioria> there was a  guy before  who wanted  to rescue data with  photorec sorted by date , and  was told that  he couldn't  ,but now i'm trying  with testdisk (with  a usb pen)   and  it   displays  the  dates ....  maybe  i'm confused
<OerHeks> daftykins, do you have any idea what machine motaka is using?
<daftykins> nothing much beyond being a desktop i think
<OerHeks> that answer i cannot find anywhere, it si a desktop, but no clue on video/cpu
<lotuspsychje> the same guys comming over and over here again
<lotuspsychje> confusing sometimes
<daftykins> any in particular?
<daftykins> motaka kinda annoys me, he/she knew the situation the other day and yet still comes back as if i was hiding a solution
<lotuspsychje> we had alot of eol's today
<lotuspsychje> ioria: he wanted to find the latest file he edited, not the latest created by photorec
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i made some tests, and the date/time refer to the original files  ...
<lotuspsychje> oh nice
<ioria> i wanted  to show you the pic  , buti cannot go thought imgur :(
<lotuspsychje> ioria: i like photorec alot
<ioria> it asks  me for an account
<lotuspsychje> ioria: i recovered data from far away ages with it
<lotuspsychje> ioria: tinypic
<ioria> thanks
<BluesKaj> or users who have hybrid graphics setup , but tell us thr gpu is amd when there are 2 different makes
<lotuspsychje> yea alot of optimus issues lately aswell
<lotuspsychje> and tons of acpi firmware bugs on 15.04
<BluesKaj> optimus is usually intel and nvidia which usually have a workaround, but amd and intel are a mystery to me
<ioria> lotuspsychje, http://i66.tinypic.com/2dqplvq.png
<lotuspsychje> ioria: nice, on lubuntu :p
<ioria> yep
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: didnt have much amd hybrid users myself
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/snappy-ubuntu-16-04-lts-will-support-nvidia-and-amd-drivers-says-mark-shuttleworth-495462.shtml
<BluesKaj> the nvidia 340.93 driver is working here on kubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: nice!
<lotuspsychje> my radeon on X800 Ati working flawless on xenial aswell
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, are you using snapp?
<BluesKaj> snappy  even
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> its more for 'things' so ill dont play with it
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: more interesting will be OTA8 on my bq phone
<lotuspsychje> xenial and unity8 on mir
<lotuspsychje> in 2 weeks i think
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, wow, ATI ...still runs fine, good to hear :-)
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: yes and my card is oldddddd X800 lol
<lotuspsychje> payed like 500$ back in the days
<BluesKaj> well lotuspsychje if it works...
<lotuspsychje> sure
<lotuspsychje> it boots faster then my new netbook lol
<lotuspsychje> on transcend 8gig
<BluesKaj> cool
<lotuspsychje> i refuse to throw away working hardware
<BluesKaj> agreed, absolutely
<lotuspsychje> ecologic 2nd life ubuntu machines :p
<BluesKaj> heh  my car is 10yrs old, still runs fine ...knocks on wood :-)
<lotuspsychje> wich brand
<BluesKaj> forf taurus
<BluesKaj> err ford
<lotuspsychje> my father had a renault R4 he drove 20 years with it
<lotuspsychje> we went to norway on vacation with thet car
 * BluesKaj nods
<BluesKaj> 92K Km so we'll keep ir for a few more yrs
<lotuspsychje> :p
<BluesKaj> we're both retired on fixed income
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: maybe in few years we fly in ubuntu snappy drones
<BluesKaj> heh
 * lotuspsychje throws an ubuntu spider in johnny_linux's neck
<daftykins> don't wake that guy up again! he'll talk politics all night!
<lotuspsychje> loool
<OerHeks> I like politicians ..
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> burried alive
<OerHeks> .. raw, medium and really really done.
<lotuspsychje> wahahaha
 * BluesKaj has had enough of politics for a while ...just had a federal election here
<OerHeks> did you get voted, BluesKaj ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> I didn't run for office
<BluesKaj> country was smitten by Trudeau-mania
<lotuspsychje> active support day :p
<lotuspsychje> just how we like
<OerHeks> starting with "#ubuntu-server send me over here"  is not my cup-of-tea
<lotuspsychje> yeah i dont like that neither
<lotuspsychje> you thinbk they did that?
<OerHeks> now ranting about services, KFKG
<OerHeks> nope, i hang there too
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<daftykins> that KFKG fellows company is about to make some serious mistakes
<OerHeks> not comming to the point ..
<daftykins> wanted to disable the RAID 1? :(
<OerHeks> yeah, that one gives me the itch
<lotuspsychje> there we go again @ black screens
<lotuspsychje> grrrr
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> what've all the wily ones been so far? bad drivers?
<lotuspsychje> alot of optimus users without right combination
<lotuspsychje> wrong driver without nvidia-prime installed
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> perhaps nvidia-prime isn't correctly in as a dependancy?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: i think it gets installed, when selecting right nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> problem is ubuntu chooses opensource one as default
<daftykins> oh right, ah well that's always the case yeah
<lotuspsychje> most users get nice combo with nvidia-prime + 331 or 340 nvidia (example)
<lotuspsychje> i dont like thos hybrid grafix
<daftykins> they're more trouble than they're worth, even in Windows really
<lotuspsychje> they should make clean bios option enable/disable
<lotuspsychje> why make an nvidia and the use the intel cpu one?
<lotuspsychje> makes no sense not to use best card
<daftykins> sure it does, you keep the intel for battery life
<daftykins> my own laptop is a sandybridge era with optimus, it does 8-10hrs battery with the intel only
<lotuspsychje> right
<daftykins> there are so many different implementations of optimus though that it's a mess
<lotuspsychje> ive quit gaming after they invented all those expensive monster cards
<lotuspsychje> sli, quad,..
<lotuspsychje> pffff
<daftykins> well nvidia-optimus is just the nvidia hybrid yeah :)
<daftykins> nothing to do with multi-GPU
<lotuspsychje> yeah i know
<lotuspsychje> just dont like multi nothing
<lotuspsychje> but thats just my opinion :p
<lotuspsychje> multiboot..lol
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> yeah, that never works because you always end up neglecting one OS for the other
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<lotuspsychje> and save nice ssd space for the best os: UBUNTU
<daftykins> er newp
 * daftykins glances into the channel where folk have audio issues, graphics issues, wifi not working...
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<daftykins> :)
<lotuspsychje> the most active irc channel of the world
<lotuspsychje> ppl asking all kind of stuff here
<daftykins> 'cause their OS doesn't work out of the box *whistle*
<lotuspsychje> loool
<daftykins> nah in honesty i do believe they're all a mess, so don't get me wrong :)
<daftykins> ok i really need to get some food started!
<lotuspsychje> bon apetit mate
<daftykins> ty :) this one is going to take 50 minutes though :(
<lotuspsychje> oh oh
<lotuspsychje> filled turkey for halloween?
<daftykins> halloween was never a thing for me growing up, as it goes
<lotuspsychje> neither here
<lotuspsychje> i just like pumpkin soup
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> nite nite all
<wileee> heh the daily  ignore list builds
<daftykins> indeed!
<daftykins> wileee: aww you'll have to ignore me too, since i'm on Windows :)
<wileee> I use windows it's the misspelling that is offensive
<daftykins> ah
<wileee> os is an os here
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> i misread
<wileee> heh, well I'm a bit generalized at times
<wileee> That user their helping needs personal help local really, than they will be set, you have to stop helping sometimes.
<wileee> an opinion though I realize, ;)
<daftykins> yeah some definitely are impossible to use as an intermediary between us and their broken stuff :D
<wileee> lol, so true
<daftykins> the one last night that couldn't scroll the IRC chat to see my earlier commands?
<daftykins> i was ready to commit murder :(
<wileee> always nice, the st guy has no clue on how to really help, all ego no substance
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> EriC^^: https://youtu.be/r0qBaBb1Y-U?t=69
<daftykins> oop my oven!
<EriC^^> hahahaha
<EriC^^> xD
<wileee> phil collins really a great drummer self taught and played in tech rock early on, his singing is an acquired taste however, ;)
<wileee> funny ref though
<daftykins> if i didn't disbelieve in its' usage, i could alias sudo to sususudio :D
<wileee> heh, I saw lately that phil is a scholar on the civil war I think it was.
<wileee> to much free time there
<daftykins> :D
<johnny_linux> ican seeit in the air2nite
<johnny_linux> lets talk politics
<johnny_linux> puhleeze
<wileee> world or local heh
<johnny_linux> obamanomics
<johnny_linux> el oh el
<johnny_linux> gimme gimme gimme
<wileee> heh, I like the big T wont leave IOWA, and wont talk to them if not supported
<johnny_linux> ya
<johnny_linux> that debate was trash, typical controlled media
<wileee> He has a big force in Carson, who is being sure to not play a American sterotype, while trump plays one all the way
<wileee> didn't see the debate though
<johnny_linux> ci like both of them, they both have good strong points
<johnny_linux> carson is simple and the mnedia cant handle a brain surgeon being a non politician running
<wileee> sure, in truth I like bernies message, however this is not his rhetoric, it's been around a long time and is supported statistically and has truth in it.
<johnny_linux> one thing is 4 sure, we dont need another bush/clinton dynasty
<johnny_linux> ever watch money masters ?
<wileee> looks like a psych op's contest to me really, from the tinfoil hat room
<wileee> the book of job on earth
<johnny_linux> ya, kinda
<wileee> humanity as job, heh,
<johnny_linux> but but but, job was a righteous man
<daftykins> mikhail is close to being the latest ignore
<wileee> I 'magnostic however, one of my favorite books is the answer to job by Carl Jung
<wileee> I'm*
<johnny_linux> i like the book of enoch/jasher/of giants
<wileee> johnny_linux, Yes Job was honorable, inspite of a borderline personality wager by the powers
<johnny_linux> the powers of his so called friends were condescending
<daftykins> sigh you're ruining this channel again :(
<johnny_linux> yes, pay the fee
<johnny_linux> you dont always have to be the center of attention
 * wileee whistles I'm a little buttercup
<johnny_linux> doh
<johnny_linux> ima little teapot
<daftykins> that's not what i'm getting at, i'm not 12 you know... i just can't stand your constant politics bs :P
<daftykins> this is the place i rant about #ubuntu damn it! :)
<johnny_linux> then act like it, you seem to have the urge to run things where ever you land, and, when it does not suit you, you play marter
<johnny_linux> youre very condescending to the users also
<daftykins> try helping once and you might get that way too.
<johnny_linux> people are new to linux, they dont know it all like some do.
<daftykins> very odd comments from you seeing as this is a first encounter
<daftykins> last nights didn't know how to use a scrollbar, you can act as righteous as you like but there's a line for everyone.
<daftykins> i suggest you remove your head from your posterior and grow up.
<johnny_linux> gat a job son.
<wileee> johnny_linux, Dude no ones cares for your opinion.
<wileee> excellent a member in perm ignore n ice
<daftykins> gat as in gun? :)
<daftykins> another teenager i see.
<wileee> we would all be calm if we got calm responses as a mean ever, lol
<johnny_linux> take lessons fron tj and lotus, both help and are extremely polite as well as go out of their way till things are repaired
<daftykins> as have i for years, you obviously haven't been here for long.
<johnny_linux> it took all but 5 mins
<daftykins> now, try helping yourself for a change instead of sitting, watching and judging
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<wileee> howdee
<daftykins> heya \o
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> and another happy customer
<Bashing-om> You do good .
<wileee> a smattering of applause from the greek chorus
<wileee> ;)
<wileee> next opponent has half a brain and one hand..................go
<Bashing-om> I am learning, pick my punishment carefully .
<wileee> yeah, me to, I want to be calm and respectful, and have my limitations.
<wileee> just the extras energy from it is useless for me, plenty of it I'm dispersing in my real life
<Bashing-om> uh huh, no joy taken, little given out then .
<wileee> Not really I mean, not attaching to the drama, I do volunteer work, helping the homeless at work and an org
<Bashing-om> The 'drama' adds little to the solution, in my own opinion .
<wileee> yeah, hard for me to not fall into the pit at times, getting better really by watching those I see here doing the right thing.
<wileee> it's all ego here, or lack of, heh
<Bashing-om> well, me I am for what I can learn, and glad to help as I pass by .
<wileee> me to, I try to stay out of the way of good help and wasting others time mainly, any computer stuff I know is all hobby for me.
<wileee> could probably make some money just doing installs, a few repairs but plenty that do this around here
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-30
<wileee> personal intension's though are not how others see us though we all look from our own reality, seems similar to others. ;)
<daftykins> :)
<wileee> latest fmri info in the brain sciences shows a 10 sec brain decision before conscious of it, the decision is measurable. Weird stuff man
<Bashing-om> wileee: A hear tell a genius uses 10% of the brain, makes one wonder what the purpose of that other 90 % is .
<wileee> me to, I'm all I can and still wonder what I'm doing
<wileee> I have epilepsy, my neurologist admitted they know maybe 1% really.
<wileee> good meds though rarely a seizure here, so no empathy needed
<Bashing-om> I too have my limitations, I just make do the best I can with what I have to work with . Learn and go on .
<wileee> Yes, I remember now, hope things are going best as possible
<Bashing-om> They are what they are, and glad they are .
<wileee> ;)
 * daftykins cringes
<Bashing-om> Look'n like this might be a real good time to run away .
<daftykins> indeed :D
<wileee> the over abundance of info meaning nothing and not asked for was my first clue
<Bashing-om> ^^ LoL .
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> we're definitely getting swamped by the kinds of users that would normally be out in the sunshine
<wileee> I'm watching public tv, an artist is showing their cast iron sculptures that has gas running through and are lit on fire, looks dangerous
<daftykins> wileee: :D is it a wily werewolf?
<wileee> imagine me wearing coveralls
<wileee> don;t own any but ya know
<daftykins> :)
<wileee> wily-nily was the model I think I was wilee-nilee or something before
<daftykins> yeah that rings a bell!
<daftykins> ok i think i'm falling asleep at the keyboard, g'night for now everyone :)
<wileee> closed that email account so could not retrieve
<wileee> night
<daftykins> \o
<Bashing-om> Me too, closing down for this session. Yall have to hold it all together .
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daftykins> :o eric is ready to blow!
<daftykins> hi all \o
<explosive> lol
<explosive> hi
<explosive> people keep leaving without any notice
<daftykins> where from?
<explosive> i mean from #ubuntu
<daftykins> ah
<explosive> one day somebody is going to be like "my pc isn't working right" , you "type cat something | something" , him "ok, let me try restarting *leaves* "
<TJ-> That happens ALL the time!
<TJ-> hiya daftykins :)
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<ioria> Hi
<daftykins> hi hi hi! :D
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> explosive: yeah, i always feel sad for those ones, it's like the xkcd about forum posts on problems that never get an answer
<daftykins> "WHAT DID YOU SEE USER!?"
<TJ-> Ho li, hi lo, its off to play we go, with hovel and a snick, and a rhubarb stick hi lo hi lo hi lo hi lo
<daftykins> you'll be pleased to know i'm typing from the little sony ultraportable today which has a full xubuntu install on!
<daftykins> amusingly one of the rare chances where i get to apply my skills to my own stuff XD
<TJ-> :D
<TJ-> which is that? I've still got my treasured little SRX-51's
<daftykins> not too too old, a TZ31WN
<TJ-> I was going to find some time to but 15.10 on the SRXs
<daftykins> lol grep'd cpuinfo on the wrong host
<TJ-> that's always a fun operation; need to build a non-PAE kernel
<daftykins> 1.2GHz core 2 U7600 :) so dual core and 2GB RAM
<TJ-> oops! now you know why I have 6 monitors. When remoting I have 1 monitor per host so as not to mess up
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> you'd think i could read the hostname
<TJ-> its so easy to do though
<daftykins> *nod*
<TJ-> I see folks madly tabbing between ssh sessions on production hosts and I worry
<daftykins> this thing even has a PATA SSD :)
<TJ-> nothing wrong with PATA!
<TJ-> PATA and SCSI introduced cabling  as an art form
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> my my, this cat demands warmth
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/u0skyiy6x644p6j/IMG_20151030_184742.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> TJ-: i used to have discussions about how if 'IDE' stood for integrated drive electronics, then when SATA drives came on the scene surely they were IDE too since they had them too! so i preferred PATA as a term, care to weigh in? :)
<daftykins> at the time a hardware review site guy i knew said SATA drives weren't even vaguely IDE
<TJ-> They're all IDE now
<TJ-> IDE term came about when we switch from separate MFM controller boards with a ribbon cable to a totally dump hard disk, to a drive with the controller built in
<TJ-> I still remember iniatiing low-level formats by calling the routine at c800:0000 in the controller BIOS ROM
<TJ-> s/iniatiing/initiating/
<TJ-> or was it c800:0010? something liek that
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i knew you'd be the person to ask :)
<TJ-> http://www.vintage-computer.com/vcforum/showthread.php?26382-Low-Level-Format-XT-Class-Hard-Drive
<TJ-> c800:005!
<daftykins> well that was half way between what you said :)
<explosive> i've a usb 3.0 that keeps suddenly corrupting or something, it's pretty new and had arch installed
<TJ-> it differed based on the manufacturer
<explosive> after i run sync after a system update it gives an error about blocks or something, any advice? i tried to zero it dunno if that helps or what
<TJ-> where did this Biosphere spring from?
<daftykins> no idea, his advice looks quirky to me?
<TJ-> a bit too 'rush in' for me at times, but we'll see
<daftykins> explosive: hmm bad blocks on a flash drive huh? not good
<daftykins> explosive: did it maybe have a swap partition put on it and that's killed it?
<TJ-> my dinner time thankfully
<explosive> he left
<explosive> he wasn't making sense, he doesn't get grub, he's asking him to update-grub from a live session no chroot
<explosive> then he wants him to edit the live session's grub os-prober set to false
<TJ-> who do we know from Ottawa, Canada then?
<TJ-> explosive: too right, you beat me to jumping in
<daftykins> explosive: i'm certain that from last night it's down to the wrong boot entry in the EFI being selected, the user isn't very good with basically anything though
<daftykins> it's a windows 8 or 10 dualboot
<daftykins> hell, you were probably there too :D
<TJ-> it sounds like the UEFI setup has 'quickboot' enabled, which boots the default boot entry immediately
<TJ-> this is NOT the same as Windows FastBoot (Hibernation)
<daftykins> ah he did claim he couldn't find that one, last night
<explosive> daftykins: yeah it had a swap
<explosive> it's a tiny 16gb usb 3.0
<TJ-> the other option is, it is one of those setups which needs to set the grub loader to be 'trusted'!
<TJ-> even with SB disabled, that option is needed. So you have to enable SB, then go into Setup, find the 'Trust...' menu, use its file-browser to navigate to the /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi, shimx64.efi and mark them both trusted. Can disable SB after that
<explosive> my money's on hardwired bios
<explosive> efi entry isn't there so there's a slight chance installer messed up
<explosive> so i'm taking it easy before switching the files, but i bet on hardwired bios
<daftykins> i never did hear the brand of that laptop, is it possible it's like that one TJ- had a bit ago where the entry was somehow buried down in the list?
<daftykins> nm will leave you to it, boot masters :D
 * daftykins bows
<pauljw> my brain hurts
<OerHeks> itch in my wallet
<OerHeks> you'll get over it, pauljw
<pauljw> ya think?
<pauljw> :)
<OerHeks> If i try, it might going to hurt too
<OerHeks> What were you reading, #ubuntu support?
<pauljw> yep
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> pain is normal there ;)
<OerHeks> he is too soon with 'wifi not working' to my taste.
 * OerHeks wonders if mataka2 = KSFT ..
<daftykins> the fact he's already done two laptops leads me to believe we're being used as proxy support for him doing paid IT work :P
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> nah mataka had a desktop that wouldn't even boot the installer :)
<daftykins> still found that one weird
<daftykins> wileee: heya o/
<daftykins> hmm i should get back on that simple edx.org Linux course i was doing before i got hospitalised
<daftykins> even though it had a tonne of basic stuff, it still taught me some things i didn't know :)
<daftykins> and it's free!
<wileee> howdee
<wileee> free edu is the best
<daftykins> i remember when Windows XP media refused to boot if it noticed a Linux install present, that was very irritating
<daftykins> evil Microsoft :P
<wileee> that uefi w10 adder is gonna have issue, the linux is in the first partitions,
<daftykins> yeah, installing backwards
<wileee> I didn't look for any unallocated with there sizes, but I doubt there is any there
<daftykins> parted is a real pain and doesn't show unallocated :(
<daftykins> it's definitely not got any free space though
<daftykins> and 128GB is way too small to dualboot
<daftykins> makes me laugh that guy having an SSD called 'INTENSO' though, reminds me of this game: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq-HglQqtwQ
<wileee> heh, sounds cool
<daftykins> hmm just had an adventure with MTP here on xubuntu with my android phone
<daftykins> certainly not working out of the box with the default file manager, but i have nautilus installed which showed my phone up fine :)
<wileee> the android thing moves around for sure as far as reading it, depends on the release or releases it seems.
<wileee> never heard a file system blocking, bad thunar
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> devices too new to be picked up and all that too
<wileee> I have a nexus 7 and the latest android, still no usb etho, that is really irritating, I have to have wifi on, not a fan of wifi
<wileee> unless needed
<wileee> there was etho support early on
<daftykins> android 5 or 6 on that one?
<wileee> 5.0, updating now, did not of the 6
<wileee> know*
<daftykins> i'm not sure every model got it, depends which N7 you have :D i think i heard they properly broke MTP on it though unless you toggle the setting every time or once
<wileee> I have the first model, there have been issues with touch as well I think, ran it a few times early on and several linux ubuntu base with lubuntu added trying to tweak it around to be usable, a bit slow is all and a touch screen, heh.
<wileee> android is okay, it really has had a best use for irc at the coffee shop, and some web
<daftykins> :D
<wileee> mmm marshmallow, downloading now
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> hmm, tempted to pop to the pub
<daftykins> though right now i'm dist-upgrading my older HTPC o0
<wileee> ah, mr gentoo filled the trash and can't empty it
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> "type rabbit, stupid!" </the film "Hackers">
<pauljw> dinnertime... bbl guys.
<daftykins> where's mine ;_;
<daftykins> ah well cookies and cider it is again ;)
<daftykins> haha HTPC booted to initramfs :P
<daftykins> now it's me who has no clue!
<wileee> heh, me either really
<daftykins> all those RAM disks on yuken's paste look weird
<wileee> yeah I could not tell what that was
<daftykins> probably not even ubuntu ;)
<daftykins> raaaaaaaah! where is nomodeset coming from o0
<daftykins> TJ-: i have one to run by you if you have any time tonight :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-10-31
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> 20m from my front door to a pub
<daftykins> islands can be great
<wileee> location, location, location, same here
<wileee> less than a block from 3 pubs, cuban and german food, couple more block even better retaurants
<daftykins> mmm nice :D
<Bashing-om> But, but ... I am 4 miles away from anything and anyone ---- that is nice too ,
<daftykins> nothing but country roads?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Sadly, a few years back the "country road" was black topped .. When I was a kid, we might get 5 cars a day pass by ... now it is 5 cars a minute .
<daftykins> :(
<daftykins> that's a pain
<daftykins> how many lanes are we talking? just the one each way?
<Bashing-om> Yeah, even in our moderen day ... just a country (county) road . one lane each way .
<daftykins> there aren't any roads on the island here with any more than 2
<daftykins> maybe more turning lanes at points, but not the whole way :)
<Bashing-om> Living on a island, must have it "moments" in stormy weather .
<daftykins> oh we get beautiful thunderstorms over the English Channel yeah :) and the wind on the coast can be bad at times, but nothing serious
<Bashing-om> Lovely living !
<daftykins> very mild weather here too, typically nothing below 5 deg C for winter - and nothing above 25 deg C for summer
<OerHeks> !find werewolf
<ubot5> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:
<daftykins> 5 of them!
<daftykins> ow-ow-oooooooooooow
<OerHeks> told ya
<pauljw> gnite all
<Dylan____> How do I get wifi on my MacBook Pro 2010 with Ubuntu mate
<Dylan____> There's no driver and like my Ethernet cable doesn't hook upto to it and also there's no where to get a Ethernet to wifi
<Dylan____> But I get my nvidia drivers and stuff but no wifi
<wileee> #ubuntu is the support channel
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: morningggg
<cfhowlett> yowza.
<cfhowlett> hey!  I got banned from ##opensource!
<cfhowlett> :)
<lotuspsychje> uh why
<cfhowlett> after getting my invite, I entered the room to find an ongoing discussion of anal assault and sexual orientation questioning.  I pm'd the person who invited me and was informed this was a "opensource business oriented channel" and the conversation was part of that.  I NOPED my way out despite the invite to return.
<lotuspsychje> wth...
<cfhowlett> it seems I offended macrox with my questions
<lotuspsychje> is that the op?
<cfhowlett> he invited me.  either way, y'all are stuck with me here in *buntu land.
<lotuspsychje> looool
<lotuspsychje> lemme go idle there some tim
<lotuspsychje> and see how nasty the ops are
<lotuspsychje> * You have been kicked from ##opensource by ChanServ (This channel has been closed)
<lotuspsychje> huh
<cfhowlett> LOL
<lotuspsychje> hehehe
<cfhowlett> I hope that means freenode has closed the channel
<wileee> I'm banned
<wileee> never been there
<cfhowlett> wileee, dammit wileee!  what did YOU do!  I was hoping I was a member of an exclusive club ...
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<wileee> heh, I was fibbing, I wanted to be cool, Doh
<lotuspsychje> some chans are real nasty
<lotuspsychje> i got banned from ##cars aswell
<lotuspsychje> those ops are dumbbb
<wileee> must of been the support for all OS I espout
<Dylan____> Guys
<Dylan____> How do I get my MacBook to get wifi correctly working on Ubuntu mate
<Dylan____> Cause with other distros the things been detected
<Dylan____> But mate isn't
<wileee> happy halloween https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyQZ13jobIY
<cfhowlett> https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=A0LEVjY8cDRWVxcAGfMnnIlQ?p=ubuntu+satanic+halloween&fr=yhs-mozilla-001&fr2=piv-web&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001
<wileee> I remember installing that once just for fun
<cfhowlett> http://ubuntusatanic.org/wallpapers.php
<cfhowlett> wileee, cool artwork
<wileee> yeah for sure
<wileee> I like metal bans with a little costuming, viva Gwar
<lordievader> Good morning
<cfhowlett> trolling senses tingling ....
<lotuspsychje|XEN> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje|XEN> what does that mean linux-firmware is set to manual install
 * lotus|xenial upgrading xenial
<lotus|xenial> lets see if things start to break
<lotus|xenial> ok done, quick reboot :p
<lotus|xenial> rocknroll
<lotus|xenial> firefox 42 and libreoffice 5
<lotus|xenial> EriC^^: morning mate
<EriC^^> morning lotus|xenial
<lotus|xenial> hey
<lotus|xenial> wifi card is gone again on xenial grrr
<lotus|xenial> and linux-firmware is installed with cable
<lotus|xenial> sudo lshw -C network even doesnt show my card
<EriC^^> O.o
<lotus|xenial> its a linksys pci card with 2 antenna's and plugged it for sure
<lotus|xenial> and syslog doesnt show me usefull stuff on it
<EriC^^> it works on another os?
<lotus|xenial> yeah worked on trusty
<lotus|xenial> maybe its still 15.10/xenial issue
<lotus|xenial> its like the card has vanished lol
<EriC^^> maybe the new kernel
<lotus|xenial> yeah think it might be kernel related
<EriC^^> first time you've tried 4.x on it?
<lotus|xenial> yep
<EriC^^> maybe there's a kernel parameter you can pass
<EriC^^> /join #kernel maybe
<lotus|xenial> kk
<lotus|xenial> bbl bios tuning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> hi OerHeks
<OerHeks> Hi lotus :-)
<lotuspsychje> afternoon EriC^^
<EriC^^> afternoon lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> brb
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<pauljw> lotuspsychje: how ya doin'?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> you?
<pauljw> good
<lotuspsychje> ioriaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ioria> lotusssssssssss
<ioria> how are you ding ?
<ioria> *doing
<lotuspsychje> fine mate and you?
<ioria> fine....
<ioria> tx
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: wb
<EriC^^> upgrading arch for the 4th time maybe
<EriC^^> thx
<lotuspsychje> wow
<EriC^^> keeps breaking
<lotuspsychje> whats your plan EriC^^
<EriC^^> on arch?
<lotuspsychje> testing latest arch?
<EriC^^> oh, no i have arch on a usb
<lotuspsychje> ah yeah
<EriC^^> just for kicks
<pauljw> i just installed latest mint this morning, seems like a nice enough distro.
<EriC^^> after i upgrade though, sometimes it would hang while shutting down, i press power button, distro destroyed
<EriC^^> so i started running a "sync" command after upgrading
<EriC^^> and it would shutdown quickly, i guess it was running sync before and i didnt wait long enough ( took like 5 mins to complete O.o )
<EriC^^> anyways lately after upgrading it gave me block errors and stuff about the usb, i ran badblocks nothing showed up though
<EriC^^> odd, anyways i dd the image, now upgrading again, maybe the usb sucks i dunno
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> it's a kingston
<lotuspsychje> normally thats not very bad
<EriC^^> it does hang a lot too while arch is running it'll freeze sometimes
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> well usb can get bottlenecks for sure
<EriC^^> like freeze for couple secs then continue
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> would ge better with usb 3.0 perhaps?
<EriC^^> it is a 3.0
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<EriC^^> dunno if it's using it right though, none of the ports are blue on the laptop
<lotuspsychje> then arch take a lot of recources maybe
<EriC^^> lsusb does say Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats 3.0 for sure then
<EriC^^> it's for one though not all in lsusb
<lotuspsychje> yes one port will be
<EriC^^> how can i tell if the port isn't blue though? i tried once to copy data and they all copy the same
<lotuspsychje> hmm maybe with a realtime tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin the ports
<lotuspsychje> perhaps youl get lucky and catch usefull stuff
<EriC^^> yeah will give it a go
<lotuspsychje> ive seen warnings like slow usb device or something
<lotuspsychje> or usb >1.1 stuff
<BluesKaj> new ssd installed, working great :-)
<lotuspsychje> BluesKajjjjjj!!!!!
<lotuspsychje> nice mate
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: check the topic in my ##linux-ssd channel
<lotuspsychje> might help you wteak
<lotuspsychje> tweak
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | BluesKaj and if you dont got this1 yet
<ubot5> BluesKaj and if you dont got this1 yet: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<pauljw> brb
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, I'm running/testing 16.04
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: on your ssd?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> nice
<BluesKaj> was going to dd from my other hdd, but I went for a clean install instead. A lttler more work, but it's set up now.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<BluesKaj> dd only worked once for copying / and /home to another drive, the partitions have to be almost exactly the same size
<BluesKaj> check on gparted didn't fix the size difference
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<wileee> everyone luvs their music compressed thanks to dolby
<wileee> or sounds anyway
<pauljw> bbl
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-11-01
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: o/ .. It has slowed down .
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om :p
<lotuspsychje> lets speed things up im ready hehe
<wileee> 1300 ft comet named the big pumpkin stops by tonight,here, at about 300,000 miles
<wileee> here is earth
<lotuspsychje> wow
<wileee> caught it on the news, at some angles looks like a skull
<wileee> creepy, wooo   wooo
<wileee> https://www.nasa.gov/feature/halloween-skies-to-include-dead-comet-flyby    watch out kids it's scary
<lotuspsychje> pure evil in the sky
<wileee> heh
<lotuspsychje> lets hope it doesnt drop in our planet
<lotuspsychje> little big for my garden :p
<wileee> mmmm the exotic minerals
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> alien proteins
<wileee> yeah, heh
<lotuspsychje> xenial is nice with firefox 42 and libreoffice 5
<lotuspsychje> tested yesterday guys
<wileee> cool have it in, gotta boot to it soon, I like early adoption, the ppa packs roll along without trying to crowbar=em in
<lotuspsychje> :p
<TJ-> 20 apple pies later ...!
<lotuspsychje> loool
<wileee> TJ-, crust topping?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: you cheated, the dogs ate aswell
<TJ-> Yup, flaky pastry topping
<wileee> cool flaky
<TJ-> Didn't think it'd take me this long... and got to wait up to monitor the oven
<TJ-> preparing flaky pastry is time consuming... 5 minutes then 30 in fridge, repeat 4 times!
<wileee> it's all temp with the fats
<lotuspsychje> mmm at wich time we need to be there?
<TJ-> it smells good already; dogs are camping out near the kitchen
<wileee> I let the pros make this stuff, it takes a little finesse
<TJ-> wileee: I try to turn our orchard into frozen pies to last 12 months
<wileee> Cool, Cool, nice.
<wileee> variety?
<TJ-> of?
<wileee> apples, more thatn one
<TJ-> oh, yeah, I forget right now... 6 or so, plus blackberries for some
<TJ-> I wish coding were as easy :)
<wileee> That's great sounds very similar to my area on the west coast, 45th parallel
<wileee> US
<TJ-> bit futher north here
<TJ-> 52.94 here
<wileee> the area I'm in the willamete valley has topsoil run off from glacial floods mid america going west, really deep and rich soil, lotta agriculture here.
<TJ-> I considered moving to Oregon a few years ago, but decided on southern spain instead
<wileee> must be nice there though, I'm thinking of hitting the road, the rent has gone really high here and nothing available.
<TJ-> U.K. has had a developing property crisis for a decade now; insufficient house-build, accelerating population, house price and rental inflation stupid
<TJ-> We don't have the space other countries do, and there's a lot of NIMBYs (Not In My Back Yard) preventing/delaying housing development in 'green-belt' (countryside on outskirts of urban areas)
<wileee> I was wondering the populace per usable space
<wileee> comparably say with the US
<TJ-> UK: 268 per km2, USA: 32 per km"
<wileee> cool thanxs
<Bashing-om> gnight all
<lotuspsychje> morning OerHeks
<OerHeks> hi lotus, care for a pancake?
<lotuspsychje> mmm sure OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: good morningggg
<cfhowlett> yowza!
<lotuspsychje> we had a few trolls this morning
<lotuspsychje> support pretty active too
<cfhowlett> only a few?  :)
<cfhowlett> kinda hoped they
<cfhowlett> would all be out trick/treating or something
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> "Fedora 23 Reaches Gold, Launches on November 3 .. The developers have finally managed to fix all the bugs"  yea, ALL of them ...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> no no, really all of them
<lotuspsychje> and thats why users come here and say fedora s°ck
<OerHeks> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/fedora-23-reaches-gold-launches-on-november-3-495568.shtml
<OerHeks> well, fedora is nice.
<lotuspsychje> and im not gonna try it :p
<lotuspsychje> but indeed that last long way
<lotuspsychje> they
<lotuspsychje> my first distro was redhat :p
<lotuspsychje> with oldskool gnome on it
<OerHeks> opensuse .. then fedora .. and finally ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> yeah tested suse back in the days
<lotuspsychje> and mandrake aswell
<lotuspsychje> but im too addicted to ubuntu now :p
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I awoke early .. and that resulted in a early start on this session ! I see erxr3 continues his battle to recover files .
<lotuspsychje> yes, not sure whats he trying to do with that image
<lotuspsychje> saw OerHeks ask him, its about luks or something
<Bashing-om> I do not understand encryption. A level of complexity that often can not be overcome . I just RUN away !
<lotuspsychje> yeah never use it neither
<lotuspsychje> if i understand right, it makes 1 big encrypted file
<lotuspsychje> and to start doing things you need un-encrypt first
<OerHeks> unsolvable, that LUKS.
<Bashing-om> Yeah, if the key pass thingoes are corrupted .. dead in the water .. there is no help .
<lotuspsychje> bbl movietime
<xeithe0> Doubt, but is it possible to work for Canonical as a college student?
<daftykins> like internships? i doubt you'd find anyone official here that could comment
<daftykins> there might be somewhere else
<daftykins> !channels
<ubot5> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<xeithe0> Know of any other channels?
<daftykins> i just linked you to the list of them
<daftykins> can you see it?
<xeithe0> Yeah, thanks.
<EriC^^> evening
<EriC^^> everyone
<daftykins> heya \o
<daftykins> how're we all doing?
<daftykins> seems a high concentration of time wasters and trolls tonight
<EriC^^> i'm good, thanks, you?
<daftykins> yeah good thanks :D sunny day today, bright and 16 deg C!
<daftykins> went for a ride up north-west and got a coffee and cake :>
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> this guy's nick is pretty ironic
<OerHeks> drunk & retarded, i love weekend irc help
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> k1l spoils the show :-(
<daftykins> not soon enough imo
<daftykins> the ops aren't really active enough for the most part
<OerHeks> True, they let me in too.
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> well, i came up with a pretty silly command, it makes your computer turn the screen off and on giving SOS in morris code, i guess it could come in handy if you get kidnapped or something
<EriC^^> while sleep 2; do for i in 0 4800 0 4800 0 4800; do sleep 0.4; sudo bash -c "echo "$i" > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness"; done; for i in 0 4800 0 4800 0 4800; do sleep 1; sudo bash -c "echo "$i" > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness"; done; for i in 0 4800 0 4800 0 4800; do sleep 0.4; sudo bash -c "echo "$i" > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness"; done; done
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> ah but intel only
<daftykins> is it me or did this guy just ask how to install something unsuccessfully? ;)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-31
<R13ose> Hi
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> !dirtycow
<ducasse> hi all
<Bashing-om> Outta here , G nite
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<R13ose> Hi
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw
<Bashing-om> Good morning - 'buntu'n we will go .
<daftykins> wb!
<Bashing-om> Good to be here . thanks daftykins :)
<Bashing-om> R13ose: I had meant to ask earlier .. what is your driver disposition presently ?
<R13ose> how do I find out?
<daftykins> well you don't need anything besides the kernel for intel
<daftykins> though i wasn't 100% convinced on the graphics situation, so wouldn't mind seeing an "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999" :)
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Like I mean now functional ? As I recall we could not determine what was not going on .
<daftykins> oh my mistake
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Naw, ya got it right .
<R13ose> I haven't had any problems since I last talked to both of you. I am using Firefox instead of Chrome and haven't had a problem.
<R13ose> daftykins: lspci | nc termbin.com 9999
<R13ose> oops
<R13ose> http://termbin.com/i8tk
<daftykins> wow you don't even type it out?
<daftykins> yep, barring any physical switches or BIOS options there doesn't seem to be any sign of nvidia in that one
<Bashing-om> R13ose: chrome .. who wudda thunk it !
<R13ose> I thought I was using AMD
<daftykins> i'd be willing to bet the quirks are hardware acceleration related o0
<R13ose> graphics most likely
<daftykins> AMD? you own an intel system with on-CPU die graphics
<daftykins> specifically, a third generation intel Core CPU - aka ivybridge
<R13ose> oops right sorry :P
<R13ose> anything I need to do?
<daftykins> didn't realise the issue was with chrome to begin with, don't really see the need to pursue this any further
<R13ose> This might not be chrome alone as firefox has had problems in the past too and the dock application I use too
<daftykins> well until you provide such evidence all i can do is repeat my warning against using 16.10
<R13ose> it wasn't only 16.10
<daftykins> yes, but we haven't had the opportunity to work with that one, plus LTS is always best
<R13ose> true
<daftykins> from what i remember you said you use this thing at work, so i suppose we'll reconvene in July 2017 when it's upgrade time due to 16.10 going EOL - and it dying :>
<R13ose> at work?
<daftykins> that's what i remembered being said
<daftykins> not directly perhaps
<R13ose> I work from my home
<daftykins> ok, but using a non-LTS release for work is way up on the inadvisable list
<daftykins> gotta go now, laters
<R13ose> thanks
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-11-01
<ducasse> o/
<BluesKaj> 'Morming folks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning even
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hi again
<pauljw> :)
<R13ose> Hi
<nacc> why is there so much jupyter whatever talk in #ubuntu lately?
<daftykins> never heard of it o0
<nacc> me neither!
<nacc> but it's annoying, as it's two people talking about it with long paras and not at all about ubuntu
<nacc> i think it's some python nonsense
<daftykins> so point the rules at them
<nacc> yeah, i'm just surprised no one else has -- just woke up here :)
<daftykins> same old ops ;)
<EriC^^> OerHeks for ops, 2017!
<daftykins> \o/
<EriC^^> make it happen people
<daftykins> i'd support that
<daftykins> make #ubuntu average again
<nacc> heh
<daftykins> OerHeks: we're starting up a campaign for you to be opped, ok? ;)
<OerHeks> hey guys, i was working on an important email :-D
<OerHeks> !coffee
<daftykins> OerHeks: :D
<Bashing-om> !info libisc-export160 xenial
<ubot5`> libisc-export160 (source: bind9): Exported ISC Shared Library. In component main, is important. Version 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-8ubuntu1.2 (xenial), package size 158 kB, installed size 486 kB
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-11-02
<daftykins> !info nvidia-304 xenial
<ubot5`> nvidia-304 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.131. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.131-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 20038 kB, installed size 92781 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<daftykins> mm still there
<Bashing-om> From nVidia: The Linux 304.* legacy driver series is the last to support the NV4x and G7x GPUs and motherboard chipsets based on them. Support for new Linux kernels and X servers, as well as fixes for critical bugs, will be included in 304.* legacy releases through the end of 2017.
<daftykins> ooh ty :)
<daftykins> guy in #kodi 'upgraded' his 14.04 LTS machine and trashed it, such foolish moves :)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> Hey lotuspsychje :) .. good to read ya .
<lotuspsychje> hello Bashing-om , did you fix the freezes?
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<Bashing-om> still awaiting the Bios chip . any day now .. and then we see what the situation is :)
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> welcome xXEoflaOEXx
<Bashing-om> Me done, G nite .
<ducasse> morning all
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse
<ducasse> up early? :)
<BluesKaj> yeah an hr or so
<BluesKaj> I'll catch up on my sleep tonight ...I'll br outdoors getting some fresh air etc, raking leaves and putting stuff away for winter
<BluesKaj> so I'll probly sleep more tonight
<ducasse> beautiful weather here today, autumn at it's best. might use the chance to clear the porch.
<BluesKaj> yeah the forecast is 11C and sunny for this afternoon,so it should be a fine day
<ducasse> forecast says snow on friday, not looking forward to that. luckily i don't drive, so i don't have to deal with that :)
<Ben64> 748 seconds to paste the result of "md5sum $(which tcpd)"
<Ben64> a new record
<Ben64> (not really)
<ducasse> heartbreaking.
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<ducasse> \o pauljw
<pauljw> hey ducasse
<ducasse> all good in your part of the world?
<pauljw> yeah, they're in the process of paving our road, so we have something to watch from the porch... :)
<ducasse> they've been building out fiber here recently, in the entire hill i live on... except my street. :(
<pauljw> oh man, that stinks.
<pauljw> i was hoping that they would do that here prior to paving, but i guess there just aren't enough of us living out here to justify the costs.
<ducasse> not that worried right now as i've got 250mbit, but for the future it can be problematic. and i would love symmetric speeds.
<pauljw> :)  i'm stuck with hughesnet which is better than dialup, but not by much.
<ducasse> the tinkpad T420 is known to work well with linux, right? i'm sort-of assuming the T420s (slim) will as well...
<ducasse> *thinkpad
<pauljw> no idea, never had a thinkpad.
<ducasse> maybe someone else here knows. i *think* that's the model people keep recommending, unsure about the 's', though.
<nacc> i *hate* that logic, OerHeks -- "i know it's offtopic, but I couldn't find help anywhere else so I decided it was ok to be offtopic" ...
<OerHeks> biggest channel, i would try too
<xXEoflaOEXx> It takes 5 months to end support for 12.04 for now.
<ducasse> xXEoflaOEXx: yes, so it's not a very good choice to install now either. that's why i said "at least 12.04".
<dax> oh thank god, no more upstart support in 5 months?
<dax> oh wait no, 14.04
<dax> boooooooooo
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> I believe Firefox has crashed the same way I spoke the other days where if I want to change tabs or scroll down, I need to first click on the tab or scroll down and then move to a new window and back.
<ducasse> dax: now that you're here, would it be a good idea with a '!anyone' trigger for all the people who come in asking 'anyone using program x?'
<dax> we used to have an !anyone trigger and it went away, so I gather the consensus must be "no"
<ducasse> ok, just asking :)
<brunch875> heh, what a silly question to make. A lot of people use the X server
<romelios> hola
<Ben64> i miss !anyone
<ducasse> imho there would be plenty of oppurtunities for using it, would it be considered impolite or something?
<Ben64> yeah
<Ben64> thats why they removed a bunch of those kind of ones
<Ben64> Jan 16 2014 11:26:26 <ubottu>	A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Ben64> Jan 11 2014 02:58:46 <ubottu>	Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<BluesKaj> sorta describes me today "-)
<ducasse> ok, those could be phrased in a nicer way. i really like the latter, though :)
<Ben64> yeah was a good one
<BluesKaj> not enough sleep the last 2 nights will do that
<ducasse> ooof :(
<brunch875> there's nothing more satisfacting than booting ubuntu and doing <super>+1-2-3-4-5-6
<nicomachus> 14:25 < MonkeyDust> !find privoxy
<nicomachus> 14:25 < ubottu> Found: privoxy
<nicomachus> lol
<blackflow> Hello. Anyone has any insight into security track record for Universe packages? They're supposedly maintained by the "community" but how good is that support security-wise?
<dax> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/universe-released.html
<dax> in my experience security isn't as much of an issue as flagrant breakage is
<blackflow> dax: hrm, that table is not.... encouraging. :)
<dax> shrug. there are a lot of CVEs not worth fixing out there
<dax> there's a similar one for main, might want to ponder it also
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-11-03
<ducasse> hi all
<EriC^^> hi ducasse
<ducasse> morning EriC^^ - how are you today?
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<ducasse> fine so far, thanks :)
<ducasse> found a used laptop yesterday i might buy, thinkpad t420s.
 * ducasse waves to Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Waves most as good as hugs - thanks .. feels the love .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: :) getting ready for bed yet? how has your day been?
<EriC^^> cool
<Bashing-om> Yeah, the thought is to put it to bed .. Been a slow day support wise ... Got my Bios chip in today . You know what my morrow plans are .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: ah, good luck with that, hope it fixes the freezes.
<ducasse> EriC^^: i _think_ that's the model that keeps getting recommended for linux, and i get a good price. need a new one, this is fatally ill.
<ducasse> *this one
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Uh Huh on the freezes .. tomorrow, back into the fray . Take up the fight again; sure be nice if I can boot up 14.04 on the nouveau driver .
<Bashing-om> I am outa here, yall take care .
<EriC^^> wb ducasse
<ducasse> thanks, my isp had some issues :-/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj, wb
<BluesKaj> Howdy ducasse
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi  EriC^^
<ducasse> tacos! \o/
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<OerHeks> Hi there Paul
<EriC^^> hi pauljw
<OerHeks> sun is shining through the rainy clouds today
<pauljw> hi EriC^^ , OerHeks hope all is well.  doing fine here today, cloudy at the moment, sun on the way.
<BluesKaj_> Hi OerHeks
<OerHeks> BluesKaj_, EriC^^ :-)
 * OerHeks runs updates again
<EriC^^> hi OerHeks
<BluesKaj_> on the rpi today, my other machines are occupied with media backup after a partition muck up on the Outboard yesterday
<pauljw> ah, nice that the rpi allows you to keep on keepin' on. :)
<BluesKaj_> yeah , it's a fun thing to fool around with
<BluesKaj_> I fear the Outboard drive is showing symptoms of aging , been looking at a 2TB to replace it
<pauljw> BluesKaj_, i have an iomega 2T usb drive for backups, it's been a great drive for a few years now and was reasonably priced.  although i don't recall what that price was...
<BluesKaj_> don't need an enclosure...already have 2 estata/usb with psu's
<BluesKaj_> just an ordinary sata hdd should suffice
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj_>  Iomega..nice!
 * BluesKaj_ surfs amazon
<pauljw> it has done its job well so far. :)
<Bashing-om> My plan: 1) backups to a backup partition on the system, - weekly 2) personal files to a external USB thumb drive -weekly; 3) personal files to an external USB thumb drive that is in a glass jar and stored in the external storage shed high on the back of a shelf - monthly :)
<pauljw> you have waaaay too much time on your hands, Bashing-om :D
<pauljw> if only our state dept cared that much about security!!
<Bashing-om> OH, time .. rsync makes it no big deal .. 2 minutes and done - the trick was setting up to comply with the desired result .
<Bashing-om> All it takes is ONE time loosing your data and you get real real religious .
<pauljw> true, these days i don't really have much of anything to lose.  but i do regularly (2x wk)backup to the external drive as well as set restore points with Systemback.
<nicomachus> I swear, something is up with my mouse sensitivity. I keep randomly double-clicking things that I KNOW I only clicked once.
<pauljw> wireless? check the battery
<nicomachus> wired. a cheap dell laser mouse
<pauljw> ah.
<pauljw> need to jump in the shower, biab...
<nicomachus> I don't think that'll fix my mouse..
<nicomachus> but I can try it
<pauljw> :D
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Think it might be a kernel thing .. I get that double click issue also on occasions . Seems in the last update the situation was corrected for me .
<BluesKaj_> rsync once/wk or so backs up my media stuff...my music/wav and photo/jpeg files are precious...the videos are mostly movies
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: I think my kernel's up to date... what are you on?
<nicomachus> I'm on 4.4.0-45
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj_: Uh Huh ! Precious .. If I can not easily re-produce .. backup X2 .
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: 3.13.0-100-generic .
<BluesKaj_> Bashing-om, yeah , have redundncy on wife's pc as well
<nicomachus> ah, still on 14.04 stack?
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Yeah .. will stay on the original 14.04 stack IF possible . Have installed a new nVidia card that has no driver support ; maybe I will opt for HWE in this intance - maybe .
<nicomachus> i'm still trying to decide if I wanna go to yakkety or stay on LTS
<BluesKaj_> must be really new then Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Oh my soltion to that delimma .. dual boot ! - now I am also considering VMs .
<nicomachus> well I'm dual-booting Windows still. haven't actually booted it in over a year... but it's there.
<nicomachus> I wonder how many updates it will make me install the next time I DO boot it up...
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj_: I had not anticipated that there was no driver in 14.04 ... kernel just tells me that "kepler unknown chip set " . ouch .
<BluesKaj_> I thought vm was the way to go, but i was wrong ...too many glitches and problems so I went back to dual booting linuxes
<BluesKaj_> Bashing-om, what's the recommended Linux driver on nvidia's site?
<BluesKaj_> k , BBL, gotta make a beer run :-)
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj_: 367 . before I started messing about .. 16.04 was real happy with the nouveau driver :) - trying to install proprietary the Nvidia installer just pukes and crashs the system - hense the new upgraded bios chip .
<pauljw> back...
<BluesKaj_> Bashing-om, which nvidia gpu is this ?
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj_: Nvidia GeForce GT 710 .
<BluesKaj_> that gpu should be well supported by now
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj_: Mind ya.. a 2007 Abit main board ..
<BluesKaj_> \ahhh
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj_: Like I see the situat:  well supported in 16.04 on the same same machine ( multi-booting ) .
<Bashing-om> situation*
<Bashing-om> When I am in the mood to finesse will swap that bios chip out .. but does not feel like today .
<nicomachus> bug #1
<ubot5`> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<nicomachus> that's awesome.
<BluesKaj_> all my HW specific bookmarks have become generic pages
<Bashing-om> I saw some time ago that Mark S had closed bug #1 .. is it reopened ?
<ubot5`> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, only for gebruiker
<OerHeks> silly nasty troll that is
<nicomachus> It does say "Fix Released" and is assigned to Mark
<OerHeks> I asked to add android to that bugreport, but they denied it.
<nicomachus> because Android has a larger market share than Windows.
<OerHeks> ah
<xXEoflaOEXx> That is why I do not use Windows
<Bashing-om> I got #1 in my notes - somewhere .. lemme see what I can dig up .. inquiring minds want to know .
<daftykins> xXEoflaOEXx: what is? can't drive it? :)
<Bashing-om> Nap time .. be back in a spell .
<nicomachus> this mouse double-click is killing me at work today.
<nicomachus> gonna need to get a new one.
<daftykins> failing to do them, or registering single clicks as two?
<nicomachus> my laptop touchpad/mouse buttons don't do it, so I'm assuming it's this old, crappy mouse
<nicomachus> it's registering singles at two
<nicomachus> s/at/as
<nicomachus> so if I try to open a new tab in Chrome, it opens two.
<daftykins> i've had a lot of success disassembling and scrubbing up to resolve that
<nicomachus> I try to close one, it ends up closing two (including one I didn't want to close)
<daftykins> haha why isn't your left hand on the keyboard for shortcuts? ;)
<nicomachus> and trying to hit a checkbox is nearly impossible
<daftykins> ctrl+t - ctrl+w \o/
<nicomachus> yea but what about the checkboxes?
<nicomachus> and drop-down menus on this site we use for work
<nicomachus> I keep opening and closing them again.
<daftykins> i've no idea what you mean
<daftykins> but it's all about mouse + key combos
<nicomachus> like, a box you click that opens up a drop-down menu?
<daftykins> well obviously page *content* wise it'd be hell to tab through everything
<daftykins> but tab management via mouse isn't something i tend to do
<EriC^^> same here
<EriC^^> ctrl+t ctrl-w and ctrl+number
<EriC^^> actually alt+number
<EriC^^> in windows it's alt+number for some reason though
<EriC^^> i mean ctrl+number
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> same for xchat
<daftykins> ctrl+shift+t for those ones you just-closed-but-regret :D
<EriC^^> left+right click is pretty awesome too for opening new links
<EriC^^> haha yeah
<daftykins> oh i just have a middle mouse button (scrollwheel) :)
<daftykins> couldn't get by without that
<EriC^^> that's a good one but i rarely use it, learned it and never really got to implementing it
<EriC^^> i'm a sucker for the history button, i use it for a shit ton of pastebin links anyways
<daftykins> browsing sure goes crazy on tab count when helping XD
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: did the new bios chip work?
<EriC^^> wb pauljw
<daftykins> i'm waiting on his result for that too :D
<pauljw> hey EriC^^ ty
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dbcmbqhu77yeeo0/AABloZrLGyzVV1l7XJQB19Z2a?dl=0
<daftykins> clean windows 7 boot from an SSD on an AMD Phenom II N660 dual-core 3GHz
<EriC^^> i stopped playing no man's sky recently
<daftykins> oh yeah, how'd you like it? i followed the whole drama surrounding that one
<EriC^^> i got a little tired of it and decided to just watch the ending on youtube, wtf it's shitty as hell!
<EriC^^> lol the ending is ridiculous
<R13ose> Hi
<daftykins> yeah, that's made some people so angry
<EriC^^> you just enter a black hole or something and a little graphics and you end up in a "new galaxy"
<EriC^^> so stupid
<R13ose> I had to close firefox two times because of tabs issue
<EriC^^> i'm glad i didn't play it out i had like 170,000 light years to cross or something
<daftykins> yeah :D i do think the devs have a chance to work on it, don't really think they're deserving of the mass hassle they've been given over it
<daftykins> EriC^^: i watched a twitch streamer do it XD
<daftykins> i think he did 5 solid days of streaming just jumping to the centre
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> the game has some potential but it gets old really quick
<daftykins> i have a pic somewhere which sums up the game
<EriC^^> the planets are almost the same in the end and it just gets boring
<EriC^^> i think it was just like an idea to show procedural generation but it's really just that
<daftykins> i reckon Sony just pushed them to release too soon
<EriC^^> i finished tomb raider few days ago, took like 2 days of playing, it was pretty awesome
<daftykins> hmm not sure where i put my Nexus 5 backup, might be on the laptop
<EriC^^> the graphics are pretty awesome and the game engine is nice and it had some neat quizzes and good amount of shooting and story
<daftykins> anyway it was the streamer on the screen in front of the playstation 4 'game has crashed' screen :D
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> i got battlefield 1
<EriC^^> it's pretty freaking depressing
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> i dont like fps that much anyways, especially on the console
<EriC^^> except for maybe james bond golden eye on the n64
<EriC^^> that was awesome
<daftykins> mmm some friends are talking about that one but i don't think i'll buy anymore war ones
<daftykins> the one i loved loads last was Deus Ex Mankind Divided, which just had a Linux release today
<EriC^^> cool i was thinking to get that one and didn't, figured maybe later
<daftykins> i might even replay :) i put a good 55hrs into that i think by the end, no stone unturned
<EriC^^> is it 3rd person?
<daftykins> primarily 1st, but switches to third when you're in cover
<EriC^^> oh cool
<EriC^^> destiny seemed like a nice game from youtube
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/js2uyxhshcacs5m/AABH0SHSl18qLZDDz8-rkdz4a?dl=0
<daftykins> got some max quality PNG screenshots there :)
<EriC^^> and titanfall2 recently got released, the multiplayer looked pretty awesome
<daftykins> well, max for 1920x1200 anyway
<EriC^^> looks pretty awesome
<EriC^^> i feel like getting a gaming laptop especially for fps games
<EriC^^> console and fps is just silly
<daftykins> those things are a contradiction imo, far better to have a desktop :)
<EriC^^> i really like the laptop to be powerful, it's like if it's available why not use it, i think if i need a laptop for mobility i'd get maybe a macbook 13" and put linux or whatever on it cause they have lots of battery life and a nice ssd and very light
<daftykins> they're actually far behind Windows machines now
<EriC^^> the surface pro?
<daftykins> but the idea of gaming spec components in a laptop is just crazy to me, because it renders that machine useless when it comes to upgrades
<EriC^^> i saw a short video about it, pretty nuts
<EriC^^> but $3000
<EriC^^> yikes
<daftykins> no those are still heavily flawed, the Dell XPS13 9350 i have though does 15hrs
<daftykins> that said, the new generation graphics cards made such a huge jump that in a laptop they'd make a big difference
<EriC^^> that's a good point, really i want the laptop anyways, but i thought i'd game on it when i get it recently
<daftykins> so anything with an nvidia 9x0 series should be 100% ignored
<EriC^^> really most laptop specs i liked were "gaming laptops" but i didn't intend to really game on it much
<daftykins> there's also that new thing where you can buy a nice thin battery orientated laptop... but then you buy a box with a power supply, plug in a desktop graphics card and plug it into the laptop over thunderbolt - and you get yourself a gaming machine :)
<EriC^^> cool
<daftykins> e.g. http://www.anandtech.com/show/10783/powercolor-announces-devil-box-thunderbolt-3-external-gpu-enclosure
<nicomachus> daftykins: like, a modular gaming laptop??
<nicomachus> that sounds awesome
<daftykins> well not really, just a laptop with thunderbolt you can plug an 'eGPU enclosure' into
<EriC^^> the future has a lot of stuff i guess
<daftykins> i'm not sure if my Dell is able to use those things but if i had no desktop i'd definitely want to find out
<EriC^^> bill gates said in an interview that he thinks the new next thing will be multiuser pc's, like a pc with multiple screens, 2 keyboards 2 mouses
<EriC^^> lol, i'm not buying it though
<EriC^^> (metaphorically nor literally)
<daftykins> back when virtualisation took off i kinda wanted my next PC to be capable of that, running two OSs at once on the same bare metal :)
<EriC^^> that's cool
<EriC^^> not sure he meant that though, he was saying like 2 people using the same pc at the same time
<EriC^^> "more of everything" lots of screens lots of keyboards stuff like that
<EriC^^> i dont think that would really be the "new thing"
<EriC^^> who knows i guess
<daftykins> well i imagined it with 2 graphics cards and input devices :>
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> oh thank god
<EriC^^> i was just reading on control arms and it says the exact symptoms the cars been having
<EriC^^> after i fixed the front end couple months ago the car's been feeling pretty shitty up front, and recently when i hit the breaks and turn right it's been shaking
<EriC^^> i think the mechanic forgot to tighten the control arm and that's why it felt like shit to drive and got worse recently
<EriC^^> i took a look at it and the bushing seemed a little out, so i looked at control arm install and it said when its worn the car's front end feels shitty and it shakes when hitting the brakes, must be it, cant wait to check, it's kind of late though
<EriC^^> fuck it
<EriC^^> must check :D
<nicomachus> EriC knows better than to use that language here. :(
<daftykins> he gets a little enthusiastic at times is all!
<EriC^^> nope, it's fastened from the top, it looked kind of outward from below though, maybe it's worn or was a bad new part or something
<Bashing-om> OK, back - much refreshed -  and caught up ... All fired up, where to go .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-11-04
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> Bashing-om: any BIOS chip news?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Well .. Good news is that it has arrived .. sorta bad .. is not in the mood to finesse with it .. Good job for tomorrow .
<R13ose> Hi
<daftykins> Bashing-om: sounds good :> take your time!
<daftykins> R13ose: i feel like you're hoping the channel will suddenly come up with a magical fix :P
<R13ose> can't I say hi?
<daftykins> yeah but i saw you say it earlier too, the above is what we call a joke
<daftykins> relax :)
<R13ose> I am relax :D
<R13ose> mine was a joke too
<Bashing-om> daftykins: If all goes as expected ( well !) will not take but a few moments to swap that bios chip out . Then we can see what the situation stinks like .
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> fingers crossed
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh .. I have high hopes .. would be a shame to have these hopes dashed by a different reality .
<daftykins> well, if so we'll just ban this reality and make a new one!
<Bashing-om> We do that as a matter of course . Install the right software, make it where 'buntu does not hurt .
<ducasse> hi all
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<xXEoflaOEXx> My Ubuntu 12.04.5 download is nearly finished (iso)
<Ben64> neat, too bad it'll be unsupported soon
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<ducasse> back. freezing cold and snowing outside, considering hibernation.
<ducasse> "hi, i want to setup and use a complex tool, but it is reeeeeally important that i don't read or learn anything."
<nacc> yep
<Bashing-om> Like many ... gimme a magic pill As I do not want to "work" to loose weight ( or whatever ) .
<daftykins> haha how did they phrase that part?
<ducasse> talking about setting up and using mysql:
<ducasse> 21:14 <yocs0000> Flannel: yes, but you have to udnerstand that if I do it, I use the CLI, if it is a newbie, for example thw wife, she would like to fire it up and start using it
<daftykins> lol yes his wife is just going to quickly fire up a database and get cracking
<ducasse> "maybe there are things a newbie should not be doing?"
<ducasse> "NO!"
 * daftykins agrees
<ducasse> i'm all for all kind of people being able to use computers, but they should expect to use some time on reading and learning. and be happy they have the kind of access to docs and materials we do nowadays.
<daftykins> absolutely, just had someone else asking me for a link to the product wiki... oh my word, lift a finger yourself!
<ducasse> i hate those questions, but generally try to be polite and help. i know i have a tendency to be a bit short with people sometimes :)
<daftykins> d'aww i've rubbed off on you!
<ducasse> naw, it's just that autismometers blow up near me :)
<ducasse> daftykins: done any soldering lately? i have a few caps on a spare mainboard that needs changing, considering getting a kit and see how badly i can screw it up.
<ducasse> if i can fix it and get a case i'll have a nice htpc...
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> nice, i'm debating giving away that board i swapped the caps on, along with a bunch of other old gear
<daftykins> did you see the Sega Game Gear handheld i repaired?
<ducasse> yes, that was cool!
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> wish i could find more of the game cartridges for that
<daftykins> i'd have bought caps for my das keyboard but i don't think they impact the key drops
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o48brjqt27ppie7/IMG_20161017_133101.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> i don't think those caps affect power across the keyboard whilst i'm not using any USB devices in its' hub
<daftykins> at least that's my basic understanding of electronics
<daftykins> part of me wants to swap them because... SOLDERING! \o/
<ducasse> i learned (well, at least they tried) the basic electronics stuff at school, but that was 20 years ago. but yes, fiddling with electronics is almost always fun, especially when it involves stuff that can be dangerous!
<ducasse> HEEEAAAT! i am the god of hellfire!
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> ducasse: just some through-hole caps then huh? easy peasy :D
<ducasse> yes, afaict. i haven't really looked too closely at the entire board, just noticed a few bad ones.
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> it's amazing how many hours fly by when working on things, i redo them until i'm happy with the joins
<ducasse> you should be getting pretty good by now :)
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wulwo99xpky1jcs/IMG_20161015_135525.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> that gets close enough to show the main swaps on the left hand side
<ducasse> i want to build one of these - http://imgur.com/gallery/pZACl
<daftykins> kitty is hungry, INSERT CAT NIP!
<ducasse> i'd *love* to have a mecha-cat :)
<daftykins> not afraid of becoming submissive in the cat-human world?
<ducasse> we already are, battle long lost.
<daftykins> that's true, but it's a peaceful occupation
<ducasse> at least my cat is nice about it :)
<ducasse> but when she wants her breakfast i'd damn well better serve it.
<daftykins> it's getting cold enough for mine to steal my chair now when i get up
<ducasse> it started snowing today, she sat in the windowsill with a lost look on her face then came running to me as if i could make it stop :)
<ducasse> must be 4-5" on the grass by now, so she's hibernating in the bathroom.
<daftykins> aww
<daftykins> do you have any pics of your little one about?
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jcr39kpcb3owcx5/IMG_20161104_202551.jpg?dl=0 <-- mine just before
<ducasse> daftykins: http://imgur.com/a/JssNu
<daftykins> :D
<ducasse> nothing looks as peaceful as a sleeping cat :)
<daftykins> that links delightfully to - http://imgur.com/gallery/IHaWF
<ducasse> hehe, first comment - "The cat realized that it was not the center of attention and had to shut that shit DOWN" :)
<ducasse> man, it's getting too late for me. i have to finish a translation tomorrow, so i'd better get to bed. ttyl daftykins .
<daftykins> ducasse: nn sir!
<Bashing-om> ducasse: o/ .. Sleep well .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-11-05
<Bashing-om> Too slow to hold ny attention . G nite
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> hi all
<brushdemon> h-hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hey OerHeks, pauljw_AOD257
<pauljw_AOD257> hi BluesKaj :)
<pauljw_AOD257> everyone
<BluesKaj> AOD257 ?
<pauljw_AOD257> :) Aspire One D257
 * BluesKaj nods
 * ducasse waves
<pauljw_AOD257> hi ducasse
 * BluesKaj waves at ducasse
<ducasse> new machine, pauljw_AOD257 ?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: look what i woke up to this morning - http://imgur.com/a/pZxRL
<pauljw_AOD257> revived one that was my daughters
<BluesKaj> ducasse, nice, save that for a personalized Christmas card
<ducasse> BluesKaj: hehe :) there was no snow at all yesterday, but now it just won't stop.
<BluesKaj> it's 15C here and sunny, this is the mildest november that I can remember
<ducasse> that's what it was like here too until i got up today. my cat is totally shocked, poor thing :)
<pauljw_AOD257> beautiful ducasse where are you?
<ducasse> pauljw_AOD257: norway
<pauljw_AOD257> :)
<BluesKaj> november was always the dreariest month, bare trees,  brown landscape, overcast cold and grey 90% of the tinme
<pauljw_AOD257> true
<ducasse> it looks a lot better with snow, at least away from roads etc where it just gets dirty.
<BluesKaj> yup
<pauljw_AOD257> well, have some chores to get done, bbl
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> !mythbuntu
<ubot5`> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/mythbuntu-linux-is-no-more-the-distribution-has-been-officially-discontinued-509985.shtml
<lotuspsychje> evening EriC^^
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> how r you mate?
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<lotuspsychje> great here, but alot of daytime work
<EriC^^> cool, how's the shop coming along?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: im adding services/products right now, but i need more time /P
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: building up slowly :p
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> yeah rome wasn't built in a day as they say
<lotuspsychje> lotuscomputers.be
<EriC^^> good shit takes time
<EriC^^> taking forever to load man
<EriC^^> or im dc
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<EriC^^> nope
<lotuspsychje> should be fast as hell
<EriC^^> it's hanging on the googleapis.com stuff
<EriC^^> fonts.googleapis.com
<lotuspsychje> werid
<EriC^^> still not loading for me at all
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> how bout with http://www.lotuscomputers.be/
<EriC^^> same
<EriC^^> ducasse: you there?
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: yep, it's done
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: yeah dead
<EriC^^> ?
<EriC^^> site isn't working for others as well?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: no, mythbuntu
<EriC^^> oh
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: tried another browser?
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys have a nice evening
<Bashing-om> OK, system update: swapped out the Bios chip from version 18 to 23 .. situation is worse . Nvidia GT 710 - 14.04 will not boot without "nomodeset" , SSD connected and drives the system insane  to the point I have to unhook the SSD and run file system checks on my primary system partitions ( all of them !) in order to boot even 14.04 - old trusty minimal . Needless to say I am still licking my wounds .
<nicomachus> I hate VLOOKUP
<nicomachus> seriously. My formulas just NEVER want to work.
<nicomachus> and there are no good channels to get help.
<Bashing-om> Excel == Windows ??? Eeewwww .
<nicomachus> running in Wine.
<nicomachus> Excel 2007. haha
<nicomachus> sometimes you need office for work.
<Bashing-om> Well .. yeah .. sometimes there is no substitute for what is the real deal - without a LOT of effort .
<nicomachus> 4 people in #excel. none answer. :(
<Bashing-om> OK, where is daftykins when we need (him) . He be Windows Literate . And that might include Excel .
<nicomachus> daftykins: you're being summonedddddddddd
 * nicomachus needs help!
 * daftykins appears in a cloud of smoke
<daftykins> it is i!
<nicomachus> AHHH
<nicomachus> are you any good with Excel?
<nicomachus> please say you're a prodigy
<daftykins> all rusty on the advanced functions really
<nicomachus> VLOOKUP?
<daftykins> mmm nope i can remember giving labels to tables but not a clue what he benefit of that feature even is anymore
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-11-06
<daftykins> *the
<daftykins> Bashing-om: damn on that BIOS update :/
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Well ! Still licking my wounds ,, considering how else I might do otherwise than I have done . Maybe just too old of hardware for the new age stuff .
<Bashing-om> Now Bios chokes on checking memory - restarts on checking that 2nd back . gonna run mem-test all night, and see what results .. kernel sees all the ram ... hummm ...
<nicomachus> ahhh I got it!
<nicomachus> I had to use =CLEAN first to clean up the number formatting.
<nicomachus> turns out reddit is actually helpful someties.
<nicomachus> sometimes*
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: :) If at 1st you do not succeed - go drink a cup of coffee and then google it . - there is nothing new under the sun .
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> Bashing-om: mmm is that the POST screen memory tests going funny?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: yeah .. funny thing is that if I bypass the post .. boots just fine to grub ... still with no nouveau driver though when the OS starts to boot.. shucks .
<daftykins> it's starting to sound more and more likely that nouveau simply does not cater well for the 710 variant
<daftykins> i'd probably have reinstalled with the new BIOS on the SSD to see how it behaves as a sole disk, but that memory thing is definitely going to be more major
<Bashing-om> Oh, I am pretty satidfied that is the case .. kernel hollers ! " kepler, unknown chip set " .. and just stalls .
<daftykins> sadly one of those areas Linux continues to move at a glacial pace!
<Bashing-om> And yes .. same same thought to see what the SSD looks like from a liveDVD of 16.04 .. and try a fresh clean install of a (x)ubuntu . Gonna wear the SSD out with re-installs .. be about the 6th time .
<daftykins> haha, ah NAND can take a lot more punishing than that
<Bashing-om> Not all bad IF I can get the system to behave with the SSD to re-install .. I much prefer a custom partition set up . But I am getting more practice than I want installing/setting up my apps in 16.04 :)
<Bashing-om> AND I still like my 14.04 much much better than 16.04 !
<daftykins> mmm nothing to be gained out of 16.04 really
<daftykins> i'd probably have it all scripted up if i used it like you guys do ;) clean installs i mean
<Bashing-om> Well, we got to learn systemd - sooner or later , it is here to stay .
<daftykins> what do you tend to do with /home on your SSD + HDD combo?
<Bashing-om> separate /home .. separate /var . I have learned a thing or two about crashing the system .. good to have logging elsewhere than on the /root partition .
<daftykins> mmm, though with an SSD setup i'd keep /home on it and just mount the mechanical into it i think
<Bashing-om> daftykins: What I do is symlink to my /data partitons on the spinners . - OR that is the plan .
<daftykins> :D
<Bashing-om> I had considered leaving /var on the spinners .. but not sure how much that would save in the long term for wear on the SSD .Anyway .. a few years I bet SSDs will be like memory is now .. cheap .
<daftykins> now that's something i'm 100% behind
<daftykins> i've yet to have an SSD die, such a long history of mechanicals dying though
<nicomachus> and always the furthest possible point in time away from a backup.
<daftykins> :D ah well i've used RAID for forever to be safer against that
<daftykins> hmm client email'd earlier to say his trusty travelling Lenovo X240 has been causing trouble
<daftykins> also warns of being sick though, so it's like "come and pick it up if you dare..."
<Bashing-om> And my stanard response .. How ya like ubuntu ??.. wont take but 20 to set ya up .
<daftykins> hahaha
<daftykins> maybe for those that live out of a browser :>
<daftykins> and have lucky hardware...
<Bashing-om> New wine on old skin .. maybe a lesson learned at my own expense . But I have just begun to fight !
<nicomachus> daftykins: so you mean 75% of users? :P
<daftykins> i doubt it's that high
<daftykins> maybe on the browser bit, but i highly doubt it on the issues after install front due to hardware
<OerHeks> de-facto,  your tor is in econymode?
<OerHeks> err economy
<ducasse> hi all
<daftykins> good morning o//
<daftykins> oops i clapped by mistake
<ducasse> did you see the pic of what i woke up to yesterday?
<daftykins> nope!
<ducasse> http://imgur.com/a/pZxRL
<ducasse> now there's more :(
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> http://i.imgur.com/vcgQIzE.jpg :D
<ducasse> oh, and btw, that's kind of the light level we get now. a little brighter later in the day, but soon that will go too.
<daftykins> oof
<ducasse> haha, fantastic! :)
<daftykins> are you quite far north, then?
<ducasse> not that far, but in a couple of weeks the light level gets really low. mid-december it's just dark.
<daftykins> i can tell my happiness takes a hit over here, can only imagine how much it'd suffer in that D:
<daftykins> especially at the idea of shovelling snow ;)
<ducasse> yeah, it's... not optimal :)
<ducasse> btw, are you familiar with thinkpads?
<daftykins> client has an issue with his X240 right now as it goes
<daftykins> but nah, i don't have a broad knowledge of them
<ducasse> i'm thinking of buying an older t420s as i vaguely ecall those often being recommended for linux...
<daftykins> mmm no idea about that, i know someone who knows a lot about them but he doesn't use Linux
<ducasse> nvm, i'll do some googling. i might also just buy some ram and stuff for my current laptop, but don't really want to spend money on it.
<daftykins> how old is it? like which gen CPU?
<ducasse> first gen i3 :(
<ducasse> all i need it to run are an x server, i3, a lot of terminals and a browser. the browser thing is where more memory would be nice.
<daftykins> :>
<ducasse> how's the weather you're getting? seen any snow yet?
<daftykins> nah we don't get any
<daftykins> down to 7 deg C though so i've finally started using the heating!
<daftykins> i've got 8GB RAM minimum in my machines now \o/
<daftykins> 32GB in that new deskie
<ducasse> my desktop has 32gb, but this laptop has only 4.
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> so why'd you browse from it?
<daftykins> my file server used to have 4 :>
<ducasse> my desktop is in another room, i use the laptop in the living room some of the time.
<ducasse> the file server uses zfs, so it has 16gb. plenty for now, i don't use dedup.
<daftykins> ooh the fashion
<ducasse> fashion?
<daftykins> of file systems :>
<ducasse> if you're talking about zfs, it's pretty old. i used to work with solaris, so i learned it there.
<ducasse> solaris was nice, sad sun is gone.
<daftykins> not quite the sentiment
<ducasse> you don't like?
<daftykins> i just didn't mean its' age is all
<ducasse> oh. i really like zfs, though, it's just so much nicer to work with than btrfs for instance.
<ducasse> btw, you're a bike man - can you recommend some brands that have cheaper models?
<daftykins> we only get about 3 brands over here XD small shops
<daftykins> also only mountain bikes with me
<daftykins> i have hardware RAID so the file system doesn't really matter, not considered changing
<ducasse> it's mostly mountain bikes i'm interested in. i couldn't afford a nice controller, if/when i do i might reconsider. there are still nice things about zfs a raid controller can't give you.
<daftykins> welp, when drama strikes i've always been nice and calm and happy with what's in front of me :>
<daftykins> we mostly get Specialized bikes stocked in the local shop
<ducasse> i'll need to look around, see what's available here at all. there's a specialist shop not too far from me that also has refurbished bikes.
<daftykins> i do have a few minimums to look for, we were going to buy my dad a bike for his 60th - plan got delayed as he's ill right now though
<daftykins> minimum is disc brakes for sure, as rim brakes are such a hassle
<ducasse> that's a good tip, thanks.
<daftykins> surely it can't be the season to buy with that snow out there? :D
<ducasse> lower prices :)
<daftykins> ah cunning
<ducasse> there will soon be a lot of last year's stock they want to get rid of.
<daftykins> mmm the old models going out
<daftykins> my brother is such an idiot, at the suggestion of getting a "going-out" years model to save money he sniffed at the thought, i suggested that the wheel won't be radically reinvented just yet
<ducasse> right, the model year means nothing to me.
<ducasse> there are probably very few improvements that can be made to the wheel, unless something drastic changes.
<daftykins> :D
<ducasse> like pi suddenly equalling 5 :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tengelic> y
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-30
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning Sveta :p
<Sveta> morning lotuspsychje :) i am eyeballing http://www.glump.net/howto/desktop/create-global-shortcut-keys-for-rhythmbox-music-player-in-any-desktop and hoping that ubottu's unity advice you gave is going to work
<Sveta> then i find https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/950743, it may be relevant
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 950743 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhytmbox-client commands are not working" [Low,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> Sveta: such an old bug on artful?
<Sveta> it's 5 years old and makara faces similar symptom
<Sveta> at least it tells me that they need a dbus plugin enabled in their rhytmbox
<lotuspsychje> yeah sympton is same as bug indeed
<lotuspsychje> but i presume later rythmbox version on all this years should have fixxed it no?
<Sveta> they probably has a missing package
<Sveta> this silence is disturbing
<Sveta> i don't want to give them 'ppa is unsupported' advice, i need to get info from them first
<Sveta> get info, like output of apt install
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<Sveta> then they go silent
<lotuspsychje> Sveta: 2 things are a kill for systems, upgrades & ppa's add
<lotuspsychje> seen alot of them in the past
<dax> i wish ubuntu had a https://wiki.debian.org/DontBreakDebian
<lotuspsychje> what does that do dax?
<dax> it's a page you throw at people doing stupid things
<dax> like mixing repository versions and installing crap off nvidia's website
<dax> (and presumably, in our case, thoughtless adding of PPAs)
<Sveta> i'm trying to figure out whether it's from a ppa or not by asking for policy output
<lotuspsychje> hmm good idea for ubuntu factoid?
<dax> if there were a wikipage, a link to it from ubottu would be a good idea
<dax> the wikis and i do not get along well at all, i gave up a few years ago
<lotuspsychje> i see
<Sveta> ok that is not a ppa
<Sveta> !info rhythmbox-plugins
<ubot5> rhythmbox-plugins (source: rhythmbox): plugins for rhythmbox music player. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3-1ubuntu7 (xenial), package size 251 kB, installed size 1541 kB
<Sveta> what about artful
<Sveta> !info rhythmbox-plugins/artful
<ubot5> Package rhythmbox-pluginsartful does not exist in xenial
<Sveta> !info rhythmbox-plugins artful
<dax> space, not /
<ubot5> rhythmbox-plugins (source: rhythmbox): plugins for rhythmbox music player. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-2ubuntu5 (artful), package size 345 kB, installed size 1582 kB
 * dax checks on his request to get that fixed
<dax> oh, only a couple of days ago. will poke next time he's around
<Sveta> i'm confused... where'd they get librhythmbox-core10 3.4.2 from..
<Sveta> <chalcedony> hubby's computer is having a bad time. the monitor is full of weird colors and lines (ubuntu 16.04)
<Sveta> i read that as 'computer is having a bed time'
<dax> version number google would suggest https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuhandbook1/+archive/ubuntu/apps?field.series_filter=zesty
<Sveta> so they need to 1) remove the ppa 2) purge everything they've got from that ppa 3) install rhythmbox and rhythmbox-plugins from the official repo
<Sveta> (1) i can google, (2) i have no idea, (3) is easy
<dax> yes. ppa-purge will handle at least the first 2 of those, i forget whether it also handles the third
<Sveta> i think it does
<Sveta> so it would be `sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntuhandbook1/apps`
<lotuspsychje> dependecy errors mostly scrambled system theirselfs..
<Sveta> if this is the case, they need to be told to read the output carefully in case they're using another useful package from that ppa
<Sveta> yes, i'm waiting on output of `apt-cache policy librhythmbox-core10` to determine whether they're using a ppa
<Sveta> i need to head out
<lotuspsychje> laterz mate
<lotuspsychje> !unity
<ubot5> Unity is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop environment. Ubuntu used it by default from 11.04 to 17.04. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<lotuspsychje> !wayland
<ubot5> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<lotuspsychje> dax: another one to fix :p
<dax> fun
<dax> !search mir
<ubot5> Found: mirrors@download, slow, xmir, gobuntu*, wayland, mirspec, repomirror-#kubuntu*, mirrorstatus, ops-#ubuntu-mozillateam, repomirror
<dax> oh right, *mir*ror, bleh
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<Sveta> laters
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<dax> we have any wikipages for wayland issues yet?
<dax> wiki.ubuntu.com's Wayland page is not very helpful
<lotuspsychje> dax: lemme look for that
<dax> k. so far I'm thinking !wayland is <reply> Wayland is a display server protocol that can be used instead of X. Ubuntu 17.10 onwards use Wayland by default on systems that support it.
<dax> with an extra sentence if we have somewhere to point to
<dax> !mir
<ubot5> Mir is a display server developed by Canonical and Ubuntu. From Ubuntu 17.04 ( Zesty Zapus ) onward, emphasis has shifted to embedded devices and applications, notably UBports as stated by Mark Shuttleworth ( https://plus.google.com/+MarkShuttleworthCanonical/posts/7LYubpaHUHH ). Regular Ubuntu LTS 18.04 onwards will use GNOME.
<dax> looks fine already, i just fixed the version to 17.10
<dax> the second version that is
<lotuspsychje> cant find any decent wayland
<lotuspsychje> just that older wiki
<dax> will just use the FDO homepage i guess, meh
<dax> i forget if this is instant
<dax> !wayland
<ubot5> Wayland is a display server protocol that can be used instead of X. Ubuntu 17.10 onwards use Wayland by default on systems that support it. For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<dax> guess so
<lotuspsychje> nice one
<lotuspsychje> until new wiki thats perfect
<lotuspsychje> alot of questions arising at main lately, like xrandr replacement,..etc
<dax> k, gonna go see if i can get sqlite to cooperate and give me a list of http factoids
<lotuspsychje> cool
<dax> sqlite> SELECT COUNT(*) FROM facts f WHERE value LIKE '%http:%';
<dax> 465
<dax> hrm.
<dax> 386 after i ignore the <deleted> ones. this is gonna be tedious.
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<dax> yeah. i'm gonna go by domain i think
<lotuspsychje> dax: this usefull? https://wiki.gnome.org/Initiatives/Wayland
<dax> thankfully ubottu supports !foo =~ s/bar/baz/ to replace "bar" with "baz" in factoid "foo", so it won't be absolutely awful
<dax> (e.g. i just got all the factoids containing http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and can now use that on each of them without needing to know the contents of the factoid, so i can mock up the commands in a text editor)
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<dax> 06:39 < ubottu> You've given me 10 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 2 minutes.
<dax> apparently "invalid commands" includes valid Encyclopedia commands. great.
<dax> oh excellent, the copy of the factoid database on the website is from 2015
<dax> down to 308, will poke at it more tomorrow
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<ikonia> win 8
<ikonia> oops
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> hiya lordievader, how's your morning?
<lordievader> Okay, bit tired.
<lordievader> How are you?
<ducasse> about the same, fighting to wake up :)
<lordievader> Good luck
<ducasse> you too - have some coffee, it usually does the trick :)
<lordievader> Just did, it goes a little better now :)
<jink> COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEE O_______o
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Ben64> apport is spying on you!
<BluesKaj> oh lord
<BluesKaj> someone has put a bug in his ear ...that's where the bug is :-0
<Ben64> how does this guy get through life
<Ben64> ah, it's a troll
<Ben64> had me fooled till the sigyn name drop
<BluesKaj> he thinks the chat has become his personal blog ...we need room for real issues that others have
<Ben64> yeah
<Ben64> just filling the channel with nonsense
<ducasse> "sending memory dumps behind my back" - lol
<Ben64> yep
<Ben64> i tried for a bit and realized it was hopeless
<Bashing-om> Hello Monday support . We can do this :)
<dax> hrm, no daily ISOs for bionic yet
<Sveta> <demophobia> My computer froze, I hard-shutoff, and now my trackpad is malfunctioning. How do I restore it to its original functionality?
<Sveta> <big sigh>
<daftykins> o0
<Sveta> <Sveta> demophobia: what are the symptoms?
<Sveta> <demophobia> Sveta, frequently click-dragging (highlighting?) when i'm trying only to move the cursor with my finger
<Sveta> Tempting to send them off to #ubuntu-touch so have someone assist them with calibrating screen sensitivity settings.
<Sveta> Ah, crap.
<daftykins> screens aren't touchpads
<TJ-> Here's something I think is of interest - a replacement for bloated UEFI using the Linux kernel: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15579592
<daftykins> yep, everything is broken
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-31
<Bashing-om> New kernel for xenial is on the street: linux-image-4.4.0-98-generic (4.4.0-98.121) .
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.98.103 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> !wayland
<ubot5> Wayland is a display server protocol that can be used instead of X. Ubuntu 17.10 onwards use Wayland by default on systems that support it. For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<EriC^^> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey eric
<lotuspsychje> just woke up with cuppa coffee
<lotuspsychje> all good EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> yup, you?
<lotuspsychje> great here, holiday
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> whats the holiday?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: autumn holiday
<EriC^^> cool :D
<lotuspsychje> 9 days off :p
<lotuspsychje> painted my business room
<lotuspsychje> today bit chilling
<lotuspsychje> morning dax :p
<EriC^^> nice!
<dax> hihi
<dax> lotuspsychje: also, on the off chance nobody has yet extolled the virtues of SASL to you, let me know
<lotuspsychje> the what lol?
<dax> alrighty. SASL is a way of making sure you're fully logged in to NickServ before you start joining channels and stuff.
<dax> It will stop you from ending up in -unregged randomly.
<EriC^^> ah nice
<lotuspsychje> ahh
<dax> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl has instructions for most clients
<lotuspsychje> somehow, hexchat logs me in faster then nickserv, always wondered why
<EriC^^> wish they'd remove the +r though
<dax> EriC^^: We did, around release day. We started getting spam again. So it's now back on.
<EriC^^> just 1 spam
<dax> no, not just 1 spam
<dax> Once freenode figures out how to get their long-term problem users under control, it'll go away. Until then, we're kinda stuck with it.
<EriC^^> hmm i saw 1 attack by 2 nicks, then +r ensued
<EriC^^> that would be nice if they made a server protection
<dax> Okay. I saw quite a bit more.
<dax> though I can see antispambot output and was specifically looking for it, so... :)
<dax> Yeah. Not sure exactly what they could do, but considering this dingus is all over the place it's really not something #ubuntu can fix by itself :\
<EriC^^> can't we write a bot to defend the channel, or maybe put some people to defend the channel who's good at being op and online a lot?
<lotuspsychje> theres alot of spam indeed lately
<lotuspsychje> i also agree with EriC^^ the numbers of users are affected by +r
<dax> EriC^^: Not really. There's an unavoidable lag time between spam starting and bots reacting, and if you have a bunch of spambots in the channel, a lot gets through before the reaction happens.
<dax> And ops help approximately zero with this
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: users and also lines said in channel, it almost half'd since the +r i told Ben64 and he checked his logs and made a nice plot lines said vs date
<EriC^^> channel is dying like this
<EriC^^> dax: it's only like 2-3 lines though
 * dax sighs
<EriC^^> won't the bots get exhausted eventually?
<EriC^^> i mean the number of ip's
<dax> It's been a year. He's still around.
<dax> No, botnets are effectively infinite these days.
<dax> (that's a year network-wide, not just in #ubuntu)
<EriC^^> who is this guy? can't we reason with him?
<lotuspsychje> first you need to know who he is lol
<dax> has also been tried, has not worked so far
<dax> oh, network staff know exactly who he is
<EriC^^> what does he want?
<dax> to annoy people
<dax> that's literally it. no demands.
<EriC^^> why
 * dax shrugs
<EriC^^> dax: can we make ubuntu work on a +v basis?
<EriC^^> when a new unregged user joins, a bot asks him an intelligent question that he has to answer and then gives him +v to speak
<EriC^^> it should work, no?
<dax> was done back in the day with the FloodBots. We no longer have the FloodBots for political reasons, and nobody has yet written a replacement.
<EriC^^> i think that's a good solution imho
<dax> feel free to write a limnoria plugin or something
<dax> i am nowhere near the skill level to do that, i only started tinkering with limnoria at all the other week
<EriC^^> i dont know that language at all
<EriC^^> can
<EriC^^> can't we delegate it to someone? it seems pretty easy
<dax> . ubottu is barely maintained and is slowly falling apart due to technical debt, and we haven't yet found anyone to fix her and it's been years.
<dax> so no, bot wranglers do not seem to be growing on trees of late
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> heh :D
<EriC^^> how would the program work? user joins, if regged +v else, fetch question from list, ask question with a timeout, sanitize input , check if the question's answer is correct, if correct +v user, if not raise the counter+1, if counter=3 end session with user
<EriC^^> ?
<dax> I forget the details of how FloodBot did it, but something like that.
<dax> There's of course the issue that your question list needs to be huge or it's brute-forcable a notable percentage of the time.
<lotuspsychje> i dont think 1300 users will answer a question
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: just the unregged ones have to
<lotuspsychje> ah
<EriC^^> i think Svena is good at writing irc plugins and what not
<EriC^^> dax: yeah
<EriC^^> the questions are the biggest issue i think
<EriC^^> they have to be non parsable by a bot yet easy enough that anyone can answer
<lotuspsychje> who is the guy anyway, i would trace his botnet and submit to the cops lol
<EriC^^> dax: limnoria uses "pypi" ?
<dax> it's on pypi, if that's what you mean. it's also in the debian (and i think ubuntu) repos
<dax> !info limnoria artful
<ubot5> limnoria (source: limnoria): robust and user-friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 2017.08.18-1 (artful), package size 553 kB, installed size 4364 kB
<EriC^^> ah thanks
<EriC^^> hmm it's not in xenial?
<EriC^^> !info limnoria xenial
<ubot5> Package limnoria does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> snap find limnoria
<lotuspsychje> The search "limnoria" returned 0 snaps
<lotuspsychje> and no snap
<dax> i'd probably use git if you're not on something that has it in-repository, tbh
<EriC^^> aha thanks
<Ben64> late to the party but yeah, when the floodbots went away it was very noticeable
<EriC^^> ok, installed limnoria seems to be running
<lotuspsychje> think dax is experimenting :p
<lotuspsychje> oh its EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> reading here now http://doc.supybot.aperio.fr/en/latest/develop/plugin_tutorial.html
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<ducasse> morning, all
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader - all well?
<lordievader> Hi ducasse doing good here, just had coffee.
<lordievader> How are you?
<ducasse> relaxing with a can of coke, catching up on email etc
<lordievader> A can of coke... well it has caffeine in there I suppose :P
<lotuspsychje> re
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse & lordievader
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: nice idea a whole can lol
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> How are you?
<lotuspsychje> great here lordievader
<lotuspsychje> painted in house
<lordievader> You are painting the house?
<lotuspsychje> yeah parts
<lotuspsychje> and my business room
<lordievader> Nice
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/new-look-skype-for-desktop-released
<lotuspsychje> !krack
<ubot5> KRACK is a group of attacks against the wireless WPA2 protocol and related software. Ubuntu clients are protected against it if they are updated; see https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3455-1/ for details. Networking equipment needs updating if using 802.11r, repeater mode, or other AP-as-client configurations, which most are not. See https://www.krackattacks.com/ for technical details.
<lotuspsychje> bbl french frites :p
<studentloans> nvidia and wayland, from Plasma's perspective: https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2017/10/plasmawayland-and-nvidia-2017-edition/
<daftykins> nothing new then, chase version numbers and your life will be hell :)
<studentloans> "nothing new" about covers it, yeah
<unni_koz> Hello, I looking for help related to apport. Getting core dump to | <path to apport> %p 6 234234234 pipe failed
<unni_koz> trying to figure our which process is the real culprit here for SIGABRT.
<unni_koz> this is ubuntu 12.04.05 LTS
<unni_koz> directory /var/crash is empty
<unni_koz> and nothing in apport logs
<Bashing-om> unni_koz: Unless you have paid for "extended" support. 12.04 is dead ; and no longer has support .
<unni_koz> understood that.
<unni_koz> it will be great if someone shed some light how to figure out which process exactly causing this
<unni_koz> troubleshooting it for last 4-6 hours... couldnt find anything.
<Bashing-om> unni_koz: Regrests, but that too is above my skill set.
<unni_koz> thanks Bashing-om
<unni_koz> anybody?
<unni_koz> please help
<daftykins> unni_koz: this isn't a support channel, see topic
<unni_koz> oh! thanks daftykins
<daftykins> but you won't get support for 12.04 on IRC anywhere :)
<unni_koz> understand sir. i need some help to troubleshoot.
<unni_koz> where i can get some help/hint... let me know if there is any irc channel
<unni_koz> sorry if im creating noise in this chat
<unni_koz> channel*
<oerheks> wait, sco is not dead ? https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/appeals-court-keeps-alive-the-never-ending-linux-case-sco-v-ibm/
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-11-01
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning, all
<Bashing-om> !grub
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lordievader> Hey ducasse , Bashing-om
<lordievader> How are you guys?
<Bashing-om> lordievader: Well for me . Winding my session down as yall take up the reins :P
<immu> hi alllll
<jink> O__o
<immu> (0)-(0)
<nicomachus> TJ-: having some connection issues?
<TJ-> No, testing some custom scripts in weechat
<TJ-> Had a misbehaving 'autoconnect' script - when quitting it saves the list of channels I'm on so it can auto-reconnect next time, but it was stripping off the leading # from some channel names and saving some I'd actually closed before quitting
<nicomachus> ah. I just have some autojoin channels in my irssi config, and don't generally join many others during a session. lol
<TJ-> well this affects regular channels like ##linux because it autojoins #linux as well  - was adding both #linux and ##linux to the list, for example
<TJ-> I didn't realise in weechat the scripts can be automatically upgraded with "/script upgrade" - had an old script from 2015 when the latest was a few months ago
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<immu> hi
<nacc> EriC^^: "I installed jdk 9"??
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<immu> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi immu
<immu> how are you doing  EriC^^
<EriC^^> immu: good thanks, you?
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-11-02
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-important-linux-kernel-updates-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-518310.shtml
<lotuspsychje> hey there Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: present :) . ready for another day ?
<lotuspsychje> yessss
<lotuspsychje> had too much pizza ahh my stomac
<Bashing-om> pizza - has a way of doing that :)
<Bashing-om> breakfast ?
<lotuspsychje> nooo lol
<lotuspsychje> big coffee to make it good again
<Bashing-om> Hummm .. coffee is not good with everything :(
 * lotuspsychje watching main from a distance first
<lotuspsychje> too technical to start with :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Only 2 events current . Both awaiting .
<EriC^^> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> great here
<lotuspsychje> coffee and chilling
<EriC^^> cool, just woke up here
<lotuspsychje> plans for today EriC^^
<EriC^^> i'm almost done with the site
<EriC^^> kind of excited it's finally done
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lordievader> Good morning
<jink> EriC^^: Congrats. :)
<jink> Morning, kids.
<lordievader> o/
<EriC^^> jink: thanks :)
<Bashing-om> Nighty nite - take care \o
<lotuspsychje> hey jink lordievader
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje , ducasse
<lordievader> How are you all?
<ducasse> hi lordievader - good here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing okay
<lordievader> Waking up
<ducasse> same here, trying to decide if the world is worth it today - looks really cold outside
<jink> It never is.  Always disappoints. :>
<ducasse> if it's going to be as cold as i think it is, then i want nothing to do with any of it.
<EriC^^> this is odd..
<EriC^^> i just made a vps yesterday night, and i checked on it today and this is what i found in auth.log
<EriC^^> Nov  1 17:48:03 unassigned-hostname sshd[865]: Accepted publickey for root from 5.104.175.240 port 40764 ssh2: RSA SHA256:DOLthM4gdFN0dXSLaNWGsDdKEPISX0aSH3xkuPPhJ7s
<EriC^^> there are like 2-3 of them, there's no /root/.ssh even
<EriC^^> i tried to "reinstall os" in the control panel but it says invalid password even though i just used the password to login, so i contacted the vps support
<EriC^^> that ip i tried it in  web browser, it's not from their site at all, seems like some botnet or something
<ducasse> which provider is this?
<EriC^^> vps.ag
<EriC^^> it doesn't make sense, why'd there be a /root/.ssh anyways
<EriC^^> i have another vps with them, it doesn't have /root/.ssh as well, but what's that thing in the auth.log?
<EriC^^> the ip seems shady and unrelated to them at all
<jink> Why is PermitRootLogin even on?
<jink> The IP is from host.ag
<dax> i swear VPS providers compete to have the stupidest pre-built images
<EriC^^> hmm the other vps has nothing similar in its auth.log.*.gz
<jink> Their maintenance tool?  Some extra ssh-daemon on another port, with a special config?
<EriC^^> jink: ah, host.ag is their sister company
<EriC^^> thanks, that clears it up :)
<jink> np
<jink> I basically just did a whois lookup on the ip.
<EriC^^> aha
<jink> That shows you who owns the ip.
<EriC^^> i see
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: holiday for you?
<lordievader> Nope, work work work 😋
<jink> Someone's gotta pay the bills, right? :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> someone knows a trigger that mentions to keep ubuntu system up to date at all times?
<lotuspsychje> if not, we might need that?
<lordievader> Do you mean ntp(d)?
<lordievader> Or up to date as in packages?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: yeah update packages/security updates
<lordievader> In the second case, cron-apt or unattended-upgrades.
<lotuspsychje> we have an !upgrade trigger
<EriC^^> !scriptkiddies
<EriC^^> !security
<ubot5> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<EriC^^> !botnet
<lordievader> Oh, never mind I understood incorrectly ;)
<lotuspsychje> would be handy to point a user he needs to keep system up to date right?
<EriC^^> !maintenance
<lotuspsychje> dax: alive?
<EriC^^> what's it called when people do that thing where they feed a program random stuff? "fizzing" or something?
<EriC^^> fuzzing?
<EriC^^> yeah that's it
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lordievader> !pong
<ubot5> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<lordievader> XD
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> afternoon tgm4883
<tgm4883> morning ;)
<tgm4883> and I have to go to the dentist :(
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> never good news
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<ducasse> !ding
<ubot5> dong
<dax> !bing
<dax> aww, that's #ubuntu-offtopic specific
<Bashing-om> I sign in and am greeted with a lag on the network of 1.50 . Not the best way to start out the session :)
<oerheks> my internet is so slow, just read ABBA broke up
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<daftykins> XD
<EriC^^> daftykins: o/
<Bashing-om> oerheks: ABBA broke up ...Bummer, was one of my favs :(
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-11-03
<Bashing-om> daftykins: You still with a presence ?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> !15.10
<ubot5> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/wily
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^ !
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> almost weekend!
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> Indeed 😄
<jink> Helemaal niet, morgenochtend release, dus moet gewoon werken... -__-
<jink> Anyway, what's up? :D
<lotuspsychje> hey kid
<jink> Heh.
<jink> I'm someone's kid, obviously, but I'm oooooooooooold. :P
<lotuspsychje> im also the sun of my father
<lotuspsychje> what a coinsidince
<lordievader> The sun!? Wow O.o
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jink> That, too!
<jink> The sun in his life!
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - how's life? :)
<lotuspsychje> great on this side
<lotuspsychje> chilling in my holiday :p
<jink> :P
<lotuspsychje> !info lynis | EriC^^ try this?
<ubot5> EriC^^ try this?: lynis (source: lynis): security auditing tool for Unix based systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1 (artful), package size 174 kB, installed size 1323 kB
<EriC^^> thanks trying
<lotuspsychje> gives you full overview of system
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: this can do alot also: https://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=downloads
<EriC^^> cool
<lordievader> Hmm, interesting. Lets run it :)
<lotuspsychje> pretty organized package :p
<ducasse> that last one is also in the repos, in case you didn't know
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: you know package name?
<ducasse> phoronix-test-suite
<lotuspsychje> cool tnx
<ducasse> ;)
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: hopefully going to buy new phone today, my old one died :-/
<lordievader> Interesting sugestions lynsis makes.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: cool mate, decided wich one yet?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: nice lil package isnt it :p
<lordievader> Too bad the newest is not yet in the portage tree -.-
<lotuspsychje> by the way, anyone knows howto change color of android 7 call background?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: looking at a cheap moto right now
<lotuspsychje> it changed to brown background after update to 7
<lotuspsychje> moto g5+ and moto e4 sounds like best deals on coolblue
<ducasse> the one i'm looking at is just listed as 'motorola moto e (iron grey)'
<ducasse> android 7.1, 8mp camera - trying to find out if it has microsd slot
<ducasse> ok, good, it has one
<EriC^^> dang, phoronix needs php5
<EriC^^> !info php5-cli trusty
<ubot5> php5-cli (source: php5): command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.22 (trusty), package size 2093 kB, installed size 8881 kB
<EriC^^> oh, there's a repo version of it
<lotuspsychje> !info phoronix-test-suite
<ubot5> phoronix-test-suite (source: phoronix-test-suite): comprehensive testing and benchmarking platform. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.2.1-1ubuntu2 (artful), package size 381 kB, installed size 2634 kB
<lotuspsychje> webversion is 7.4
<EriC^^> hmm it's just hanging after selecting "run a test"
<lotuspsychje> oO
<EriC^^> im trying the "complex system test" now, it's installing stuff from the web, letting it run :D
<lotuspsychje> should give you numbers for testing right
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJYJmYQ0AGw
<lotuspsychje> true story, looks cool
<EriC^^> i made some mexican food the other day
<EriC^^> it turned out really well, got some "refried beans" from the supermarket and they had already made tortilla and burrito bread
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<nicomachus> nacc TJ-: this is the script. literally could not be simpler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25880072/
<nicomachus> just an exercise in scripting because I need more practtice. working on ways to expand and complicate it.
<nicomachus> probably going to add a while loop for the update.
<TJ-> nicomachus: you might want to conside "xdg-open <URL>" instead of hard-coding 'firefox' - assuming firefox will be the default web-browser
<nicomachus> TJ-: what kind of difference does that make?
<nicomachus> using 'firefox' will guarantee me a fresh window with those URLs. wouldn't xdg-open just add to the current session if there is one?
<TJ-> it'll behave the same way; unless you use "firefox --new-instance" or "firefox --no-remote" just "firefox" will open in an existing firefox process
<nicomachus> default for firefox is a new session, unless you specify --new-tab or something like that
<nicomachus> errr... maybe not.
<TJ-> I've never experienced that behaviour; it always re-uses an existing process unless those flags are use. That's archive firefox, firefox-dev and firefox-nightly
<nacc> it doesn't seem smart to rely o 'default' behavior
<nacc> if you can specify flags
<nicomachus> I see.
<nacc> defaults change and also probably can be controlled by the user's config
<nicomachus> well, idk how I did it, but I did not do this while loop correctly.
<nicomachus> while [ sudo apt -qq update ]; do echo "Good Morning! Checking for updates...."; done
<nicomachus> should be it, right?
<nacc> nicomachus: you should re-read how bash while loops work
<nicomachus> ok.
<EriC^^> evening all
<oerheks> hi eric, going to watch "Battlestar Galactica: Blood & Chrome" .. not firefox
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> hi oerheks
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: \o
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om o/
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Slow Friday ... all over :)
<EriC^^> yup
<oerheks> ..and .. back
<oerheks> terrible movie, bad camerawork, stupid conversations
<Bashing-om> oerheks: and back here to the real world :)
<ChileStuff> boo
<ChileStuff> Anyone alive
<nacc> ChileStuff: yes, although it's a bit late on a Friday
<ChileStuff> Depends on yer time zone  :P
<ChileStuff> jac76 go to -discuss
<ChileStuff> oops
<ChileStuff> Greetings old fart  :)
<jac76> greetings to a fellow old stinking bag of wind.
<ChileStuff> LOL ... that's cuz my parts are rotten
<ChileStuff> I remember working on the old telex machines ... power supply caps the size of 2 paint cans stacked
<jac76> I recently took my grand daughter to a playground and got carried away and fell on my face, I don't bounce up as quickly as I use to.  Some other child there, about 8, shouted to another to "look out for the old guy".  :-(
<ChileStuff> back even before 1.44 floppys  :)
<ChileStuff> LOL
<jac76> The original "floppies" were 8 inches in diameter and were actually floppy.
<ChileStuff> Well at least I didn't use punch cards ... seen em, but didn't use em
<TJ-> made great brims for a fedora
<ChileStuff> heh
<jac76> I worked on card punch sorters.  and fixed a couple of teletypes in my day.
<ChileStuff> I still have a stack of old ST-225s ... open em up and make clocks out of em
<ChileStuff> Had to get out when tech advanced faster than I aged
<jac76> though I'll have to say that the card sorter was the last of it's kind and not the big monsters that IBM made famous.
<jac76> I left the hardware side of the house when the "mechanical" part of it disappeared and I began to feel like the maytag repairman.  I went to the software side of things then and supported an unix os based on BSD.
<ChileStuff> So anyone here got any advice for a linux newbie? (I mean so new, I don't even know what Gnome is)
<ChileStuff> I got out of hardware and started making hot sauce for a living  :P
<nacc> ChileStuff: nice!
<nacc> ChileStuff: anything i'd recognize?
<ChileStuff> I was never any good at software
<nacc> ChileStuff: what kind of advice are you looking for?
<ChileStuff> chilestuff.com
<ChileStuff> Any ... I have never ised anything but winblows
<ChileStuff> But I'm ready to try
<jac76> I fairly new to the Linux side of things myself but have been playing at it for a while.  What's your question?
<ChileStuff> provided it's not command line .. my typing is not good  :P
<TJ-> ChileStuff: the first thing to realise is that "Linux" is the kernel. But we also use it as a shorthand for GNU/Linux (the combination of kernel and userspace services and tools) and that it is a terminal (command-line)  based system. On top we have GUI's which usually combine a 'display manager' (DM) - display the log-in greeter - and a Desktop Environment (DE) - the GUI you work with. Gnome is one
<TJ-> such DE
<ChileStuff> Thank you
<ChileStuff> My first new thing today  :)
<TJ-> Another major DE is KDE (using the Qt toolkit) - Gnome uses the Gnome Toolkit - GTK
<nacc> ChileStuff: nice! I'll take a look -- always on the lookout for new sauces :)
<TJ-> But we have lots of other DEs, some look more like Apple Mac, others look more like Windows XP or earlier
<ChileStuff> I was told that the latest distro of Ubuntu was very user friendly
<TJ-> !desktop
<ubot5> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<jac76> I like the the clean display of xfce in xubuntu.
<ChileStuff> Yeah, XP is what I'm used to ... windows 7 is bleh and 10 blows chunks
<jac76> xfce is a gnome thing.
<ChileStuff> ACK!
<ChileStuff> TMI too fast  :)
<Menzador> Correction: XFCE is a GTK+ thing
<jac76> each version has it on little nitch
<ChileStuff> I downloaded 17 and palyed with it some, and it looks usable, just need an idea of what programs are best and so on
<ChileStuff> Will it run windows programs, or do I need a OS specific version?
<jac76> Ah,  that depends on what your trying to do.  If you want to write letters, try LibreOffice suite.
<ChileStuff> Like Quickbooks for one
<ChileStuff> Or at least something I can import my QB data to
<ChileStuff> And even more important, my games  :)
<TJ-> ChileStuff: there's a Windows Is Not an Emulator (WINE) layer that can run many Windows programs, but it can be patchy. The alternative is to create a Virtual Machine and install Windows in it, with the programs that absolutely need Windows
<ChileStuff> Neverwinter Nights, Icewind Dale, etc
<TJ-> !wine
<ubot5> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jac76> the LibreOffice suite has a spreadsheet thing, but I've never used it.
<ChileStuff> Awsome
<ChileStuff> You guys are full of info
<ChileStuff> Or something  :P
<jac76> I don't remember things as well as I use to so I like taking short notes on what I do and keep track of all that in a program call "baskets"
<jac76> "baskets" is roughly equivalent to MicroSoft  "onenote"
<kostkon> ChileStuff, Icewind Dale is on steam and it has a linux version
<ChileStuff> Well, I need to slag my HD and reload everything, so I thought I'd take the opportunity to make the switch
<ChileStuff> AFK
<jac76> ubuntu/linux has a nice tool called "rsync" that I use to keep a sort of running backup of my work disk.
<jac76> so I put 2 disks into my system and "rsync" my user data to the second disk once a day.
<jac76> if I accidently delete something I can go to the backup disk and retrieve it if the "rsync" hasn't occured yet.
<jac76> but the "rsync" process tries to keep the two disks "matched" so if I don't catch the "deleation" before the "rsync" happens, the file is gone.
<jac76> as I said it a "sort of" backup.
<jac76> but if one disk fails I will have my information preserved on the other.
<daftykins> hah yeah you are not gonna find a quickbooks import prog :P
<ChileStuff> Yeah well I didn't really expect to  :)
<ChileStuff> My bookeeper is gonna love me
<daftykins> you know they moved the service online though, so you can get at it via browsers?
<ChileStuff> Yeah never gonna happen
<daftykins> my clients complained it was a joke in the early days, but by now it has probably settled down - does mean adopting a subscription model though
<ChileStuff> I don't "cloud anything
<daftykins> ok
<daftykins> i present the options, is all
<ChileStuff> I appreciate that, I just can't get my head around putting private info on a public server
 * ChileStuff envisions a troll like creature saying "I'll hold your money. Trust me"
<daftykins> ah so you've never used email, i take it?
<daftykins> are you honestly still running XP, btw?
<ChileStuff> I never transmit anything sensitive
<ChileStuff> No, I have 7 on one and 10 on another
<ChileStuff> Which is why I want to switch  :)
<daftykins> yeah i saw the dim opinions you have of them, puzzling
<ChileStuff> But I may install xp on Ubuntu for games
<ChileStuff> I have a dim opinion of all things MS
<daftykins> that's unwise
<daftykins> not to mention nonsensical :)
<daftykins> VMing a Windows box to keep QuickBooks going might be the best option though
 * ChileStuff has fond memories of the big BSOD reveal
<ChileStuff> Was that vista or 8
<ChileStuff> ?
<daftykins> 95 if you're talking about the original press event demo, not sure how historic events apply to computing choices of today, however
<jac76> I remember MS coming out with Windows NT and all the problems they ran into trying to scale up their 16-bit OS to a 32-bit one and all the problems and mistakes they made, like the "ping of death" they created.
<ChileStuff> It doesn't, but I loved the look on Gates' face
<daftykins> ping of death was a dial-up modem buffer concept o0
<jac76> no.... "ping of death" was MS failing to put a limit to the size of a "ping" packet.  Which had the effect of letting a "ping" overwrite important parts of th OS, thus crashing that OS.
<ChileStuff> Well, life beacons
<ChileStuff> Thanks for the advice, I will return
<daftykins> i'd prefer not, but ok
<jac76> You could send an over sized "ping" packet to anything, even a network attached printer, and crash it.
<daftykins> whatever you say
<jac76> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping_of_death
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-11-04
<jac76> That Wiki page more or less states that it was a failure of the IP stack, which it was, but it took MS failing to follow the rules on the size of "ping" packets to expose the stack coding error.  Until MS caused the "ping of death" everyone else had followed the rules.
<Menzador> brb
<jac76> In doing this, MS more or less started the "buffer overflow" hack that so many began to take advantage of.
<daftykins> puzzling claim that MS ever manufactured a printer
<jac76> no, not that MS made a printer, the MS oversized ping packet could crash any network attached printer from any manufacture.  I did it to printers made by DEC and HP at the time.
<EriC^^> back in the day when mirc was popular there used to be "nukers" that could disconnect people and crash their pc
<EriC^^> also typing "/con/con" in mirc used to make a BSOD
<daftykins> and PMing Alice in Wonderland quotes caused world war 1
<EriC^^> i wonder if those nukers were using oversized ping packets like you said
<EriC^^> lol what? i'm serious
<daftykins> it was any data that was larger than a dial-up modem buffer which caused them to mess up yeah :)
<EriC^^> i'm talking in ~1999-2000
<daftykins> that's where i heard the term 'ping of death' at the time
<jac76> read the Wiki page, a "ping" is intended to be a 64? byte "runt" packet and no more.  MS, in their coding error, allowed the size of the packet to be defined via a 16-bit word rather than an 8-bit byte, which allowed for the 64k over size packet.
<daftykins> i don't really have any interest in the past this evening
<jac76> Well, just know that anytime you hear about a buffer overflow hack exploiting a weakness is some bit of software, remember that MS created the awareness that such a thing could be done when they accidentally created the "ping of death" in their first version of Windows NT.
<daftykins> sounds like bs to me
<jac76> it's a weird as only truth can be, you couldn't make this stuff up because nobody had even dreamed of it.  It took an accident to make it happen.
<jac76> However, once the can of worms was open,... people had a field day with see what else they could effect in the same way.
<jac76> unfortunately, it was quite a lot
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj how are you?
<BluesKaj> Hey EriC^^ , just fine thanks , and you ?
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: good thanks
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<Bashing-om> Location: Heber Springs, AR ~ Cond: 68°F (20°C), Overcast ~ Atmo: 94%, 3.0 mi (4.8 km), 29.97 in (1015 mb) ~ Wind: 0 mph (0 km/h), N, N/A°F (N/A°C) ~ Time: 13:15
<Bashing-om> ^^ good day to irc :)
<immu> Bashing-om, how do u do that
<immu> Location : Dubai
<immu> hmm
<Bashing-om> immu: I run a kryten script for that one . Several ways within irssi to do such .
<Bashing-om> immu: 'nother way:
<Bashing-om> Weather:   Conditions 68 F (20 C) - Overcast Wind Calm
<Bashing-om>            Time November 4, 1:34 PM CDT (America/Chicago)
<Bashing-om> Weather:   Conditions 68 F (20 C) - Overcast Wind Calm Humidity 94%
<Bashing-om>            Pressure 29.95 in (1014 mb) Time November 4, 1:34 PM CDT (America/Chicago)
<TJ-> Bashing-om: OK, but now I want you to add radar imagary :D
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Oh Mercy ! You ask a lot of my CLI // Now you are having me work overtime :P
<TJ-> hehehe
<immu> ok
<oerheks> wttr.in/Dubai
<immu> oerheks, eh?
<oerheks> 30' C .. lets book a flight
<immu> hahaha ;) its hot here
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-11-05
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
 * Bashing-om Present - but not much count lotuspsychje  .
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> bad night huh?
<lotuspsychje> lets wake them up a bit
<lotuspsychje> i cant stand a sleeping chan lol
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Ho kay ,, but I  fear me drooping eyes will be an end :)
<lotuspsychje> dont fight the rules of nature
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) When you do ^ , the pay back is something else .
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> morning TJ-
<TJ-> g'morning :)
<TJ-> LOL... oh you sure know how to make me laugh
<lotuspsychje> what?
<TJ-> sdfgsdfg | wow, I was damn close to depression. This keyboard is like my penis
<TJ-> lotuspsychje | sdfgsdfg: please keep this channel familly friendly
<TJ-> Not many better ways to be family-friendly than that! As in, making a family :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> some guys...need support then put in such info lol
<lotuspsychje> dont get it
<TJ-> it's an expression born from deep frustration :)
<lotuspsychje> seems like it
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: your back to irc for a while now?
<TJ-> I've been doing some hacking
<Bashing-om> good nite guys . gotta get the shut eye .
<TJ-> g'night Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> nite nite mate
<TJ-> I've just about finished a support script for weechat (IRC client) called "follow". It allows you to track a support conversation in a separate window (it pulls out the messages from the channel so you only see the thread from the people involved in the issue). Avoids getting lost in multiple conversations and comments
<lotuspsychje> cool
<TJ-> I often get lost or miss comments when there's multiple conversations ongoing. This way, the per-topic buffer is highlighed whenever there's some new topic-related comment
<lotuspsychje> use highlights?
<TJ-> highlights doesn't really help. messages can have scrolled off-screen; I may be helping several people at once. The main thing is being able to rapidly reread the thread evn it has lasted hours
<lotuspsychje> kk
<TJ-> and the bonus is being able to share the thread/log it as one conversation, so it will be easy to find it even weeks later and recap wuickly
<ducasse> good morning, all
<TJ-> g'morning
<ducasse> hi TJ-, all well?
<TJ-> started early; tiring already :)
<ducasse> get tea/coffee! :)
<TJ-> Done!
<TJ-> been writing a weechat irc client script that follows support conversations in a separate window per topic. a few issues to solve but almost done
<ducasse> yes, i just read the backlog. sounds handy :)
<ducasse> from what i can tell, it seems logind captures shutdown events like presses of the power button etc - do you know if it's possible to find out where it got those events from?
<ducasse> as in, 'was the power button pressed or did someone run systemctl poweroff?'?
<TJ-> I'd presume it monitors the input devices
<TJ-> "man 8 systemd-logind" and the inhibitor info at https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/inhibit/
<ducasse> i'll check that link, i'm trying to find out why a machine reboots with no other traceable reason than a 'powering down' event from logind in the journal
<TJ-> ducasse: is it a battery-powered system?
<ducasse> nope
<ducasse> no temperature issues etc either, no other problems. i suspect it might be cat-induced...
<TJ-> can you increase the log-level for logind to debug "systemd.log_level=debug" ?
<ducasse> i've actually done that after the latest event, now waiting for it to happen again
<ducasse> thanks for the suggestions, i think i just need to wait for more log info now. it might be an electrical problem, although i sort of doubt that.
<TJ-> the system doesn't have a firmware-programmed sleep timer?
<ducasse> there is an option for it in the firmware, but it's not set. it doesn't happen on any schedule either.
<TJ-> I was wondering about an idle timeout
<ducasse> no, nothing like that
<TJ-> does the kernel.log  or syslog show any hardware or network events when it happens?
<ducasse> no, that's part of what's weird - the only log message is logind saying "powering down".
<TJ-> which log file is that in? I'll check on my systems
<ducasse> i got it from journalctl, but hang on
<TJ-> is systemd-logind.service doing more verbose logging now, with log_level=debug ?
<ducasse> yes, it certainly seems so
<ducasse> Sep 27 18:15:40 odin systemd-logind[1284]: System is powering down.
<ducasse> that was the last one
<ducasse> nothing else around that time
<TJ-> nothing in the other logs just prior to that timestamp?
<TJ-> You'd think it'd be obvous that the log should report the source of the event seeing as it is a rather critical action
<ducasse> i've checked _everything_ in the journal (and everything under /var/log) - nothing
<ducasse> yes, i agree, but that's all there is
<TJ-> might be worth seeing if pressing the power button causes it, and what logging you get as a result.
<TJ-> that way if it happens randomly in the future you know what to look for in the log-file to determine if it is the power button or not
<ducasse> i'll try that, but the power button should be disabled by the logind config.
<TJ-> good test then :)
<TJ-> just don't hold it down and cause a hard power-off!
<TJ-> could it have been an automatic upgrade requiring a restart?
<ducasse> if it is, i want to track down what does it and nuke it from orbit :)
<TJ-> might be worth looking for that timestamp in the /var/log/{apt,unattended-upgrades}/
<ducasse> i'll check, but all updates etc are handled manually on that system.
<ducasse> i'm thinking of booting it into arch for a while to see if it happens there as well
<TJ-> ducasse: is it bare metal?
<ducasse> yep
<TJ-> server, or desktop ?
<ducasse> desktop
<TJ-> so something in the DE could be responsible
<ducasse> no de, very minimal setup. just i3 and a bunch of scripts.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje`
<lotuspsychje> dax: can we have an !update trigger where it says users need their systems always up to date?
<lotuspsychje> dax: or mention to update on !usn?
<Ben64> ubuntu installer frozen :O
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: wich version
<Ben64> 16.04
<Ben64> it's asking if i want to force uefi install, with two options -- go back and continue
<Ben64> both do nothing
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: singleboot ubuntu?
<Ben64> yeah completely new system
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: disabled fastboot & secureboot in bios?
<Ben64> didn't see either of those
<lotuspsychje> sounds like uefi block freeze on partition
<Ben64> eh looks more like a software bug
<Ben64> button that does nothing
<lotuspsychje> legacy
<lotuspsychje> i had freezes before on uefi settings partition
<Ben64> well maybe i shouldnt have said freeze
<Ben64> stuck might be better
<Ben64> buttons dont work, system still functions
<lotuspsychje> kk can take a long time on partition screen
<lotuspsychje> i would retry from beginning
<Ben64> it's after that
<Ben64> just wants me to confirm what i already told it to do
<Ben64> (which i hate)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Ben64> like when you go to shutdown -> the computer will shut down in 60 seconds
<Ben64> no, do it now
<lotuspsychje> sudo halt -p does a good job
<lotuspsychje> 16.04 halts pretty quick on machines that i tested
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, have you noticed lshw-C doesn't seem to work since systemd ?
<BluesKaj> googling it doesn't give much
<Ben64> got past that dialog box when doing "try ubuntu" then installing
<Ben64> 2800MB/s read speed on boot drive :O
<lotuspsychje> yay Ben64
<Ben64> but now i have to figure out how to make 16.04 usable for me :(
<Ben64> or be risky and go for 18.04
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: usable how
<Ben64> i like things set up a certain way
<lotuspsychje> ah
<Ben64> which includes notunity
<lotuspsychje> beaver daily not out yet?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: no issues here with lshw?
<Ben64> it is out
<Ben64> but not stable
<lotuspsychje> cool
<BluesKaj> odd lotuspsychje sudo lshw -C network has no output here
<BluesKaj> bet it looks for network-manager, but I thought lshw looks at hardware
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: your on kde right?
<BluesKaj> yup
<lotuspsychje> does that use network-manager also?
<BluesKaj> it used to work before systemd it seems
<BluesKaj> yes NM too
<lotuspsychje> weird, never noticed here on unity
<lotuspsychje> !info lshw
<ubot5> lshw (source: lshw): information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.18-0.1ubuntu3 (artful), package size 270 kB, installed size 804 kB
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: can you check versions/apt-cache policy?
<BluesKaj> but I don't use NM, befor susyemd it was the interfaces file and resolc.conf , now it's /etc/systemd/resolved and netplan
<lotuspsychje> ah
<BluesKaj> resolv.conf
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, apt-cache policy lshw shows Installed: 02.18-0.1ubuntu3
<lotuspsychje> lookin good
<lotuspsychje> might be indeed that it searches for nm and doesnt give output?
<BluesKaj> weird, lshw is supposed to scan the hardware, why would it look at software?
<lotuspsychje> the -network option is the medium it goes trough
<BluesKaj> it shows my system hardware with sudo lshw -C system
<BluesKaj> well some of it , no mention of ethernet/networking
<lotuspsychje> manage doesnt mention network-manager in some way
<lotuspsychje> *manpage
<BluesKaj> yeah I'm looking at the manpage
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: would the guest account use netplan or nm as default?
<lotuspsychje> otherwise you could test from there?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, nm is usually default, not sure but think netplan is for non-nm users
<lotuspsychje> kk
<BluesKaj> it replaces the static settings users had in the interfaces and resolv.conf files before systemd
<TJ-> !hwe
<TJ-> !info coreutils
